# My cruel family is getting a German Shepherd



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I'm not sure how to start, so I'll just explain the best I can. I live with my family of 8 people. We all work, and we've always had pets that we've mistreated, which is something I haven't been able to do anything about.

It's always been the same with us. We get a new puppy, and after a few months/weeks of keeping it in the house we lock it outside and have it live in a dog kennel. We never take them for walks, never go out to spend time with it. And the only time we interact with it is if we go out to put clothes on the line or feed the dog at night, which is just a few spoonfuls of canned dog food.

A lot of our dogs in our past have grown up to be problematic, and we've had to give it away to a relative or something. We also have about 8 cats, which none of them live with us. We just lock them outside and they fend for ourselves. I grew up believing this was ok, but now that I am older I realize just how bad it is.

And it's all my fathers doing. He was raised this way, and so were my 4 brothers and 1 sister. "A dog is just an animal, keep it outside!". If it's freezing cold outside and a thunderstorm, my father says not to let the puppy inside.

And now my brother wants to get a german shephard because it's "Cool". He told me himself. And I know exactly whats going to happen because I've seen it a hundred times before. The first few weeks my family will go through the "wow its so cute" phase, and once we get bored of that, it will be locked outside, neglected, and will be like that for years. It's almost like it's there for decoration. 

I know this is wrong, I've read up on the breed and they need plenty of social interaction. And my brother who is buying the dog says he knows that also, and his usually response is "im going to take it for walks every night!" and to me, crap. Because he and my father have said the exact thing about every other dog they've bought. My family is actually starting to make me sick.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're so concerned (which i agree it does sound like a horrid situation for any animal with people who dont seem to really care except yourself) why dont you take the initiative and work with the puppy yourself? If you've read up on the breed and have at least a basic understanding of how to manage a large dog, let alone a dog with a mind of its own, care enough to take on training and socializing properly. Dont let this dog be another family statistic. 

How old are you? Where do you live? and would it be possible for you to move out and take the dog with you? If not, then i would suggest you start brushing up on positive training and socialization methods. I say that instead of find a trainer to help you because from the sounds of things, that may not be possible. Some training is far better than none at all and just showing you care enough about the dog to provide that not only mental stimulation and physical exercise, you could very well end up being the one the dog prefers because you will have shown and continue showing you actually care about the dog.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> If you're so concerned (which i agree it does sound like a horrid situation for any animal with people who dont seem to really care except yourself) why dont you take the initiative and work with the puppy yourself? If you've read up on the breed and have at least a basic understanding of how to manage a large dog, let alone a dog with a mind of its own, care enough to take on training and socializing properly. Dont let this dog be another family statistic.
> 
> How old are you? Where do you live? and would it be possible for you to move out and take the dog with you? If not, then i would suggest you start brushing up on positive training and socialization methods. I say that instead of find a trainer to help you because from the sounds of things, that may not be possible. Some training is far better than none at all and just showing you care enough about the dog to provide that not only mental stimulation and physical exercise, you could very well end up being the one the dog prefers because you will have shown and continue showing you actually care about the dog.


We're in Australia, and I am 21 years old. I moved out when I was 17 and had my own place, but decided to move back with my family about 2 weeks ago. It just saddened me because our last dog died from old age a few months ago, and I see they now have a new puppy, a Jack Russel. And it's just kept outside 24/7. 

My father went out about 20 minutes ago and I let the dog in, she gets so excited to come inside she starts to pee herself. And now shes chewing a toy ball I bought for her 

I try to let her in after 9pm when everyone is in bed, but she ends up smelling up the place. She spends all her time outside so she stinks. I'm thinking about giving her a bath tonight although I will have to be pretty sneaky. We dont normally bath or brush our animals (actually, we never do)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well there you go. I wish you luck. It certainly doesnt sound like an easy situation at all. We're all here with knowledge. If you have any questions about training just ask and someone is bound to chime in.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Well if it were up to me, we wouldn't get the dog. But they are going to get it anyway, and I simply don't have the time to look after 2 dogs in a household like this. Is there a guide somewhere that I could show to my brother that might convince him not to get the dog? Like a guide that will show him all the ways we treat dogs wouldnt work for a GS or something.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ummm not that i know of. Bout all you can do is discourage him. Maybe send him here? i dont know. Explain all the possible problems that could result in the dog not being socialized and trained properly. The fact that dogs are pack animals and want to be with their people. these dogs are family dogs. They want and need to be with us. Left alone, they will cause trouble if bored/neglected. They may even go so far as to find themselves a new family given the chance. They need that bond with us.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> ummm not that i know of. Bout all you can do is discourage him. Maybe send him here? i dont know. Explain all the possible problems that could result in the dog not being socialized and trained properly. The fact that dogs are pack animals and want to be with their people. these dogs are family dogs. They want and need to be with us. Left alone, they will cause trouble if bored/neglected. They may even go so far as to find themselves a new family given the chance. They need that bond with us.


Thanks for your responses.

I've already sent him here. He told me he already knows that he won't be able to provide the dog with the attention and care it needs, and that he doesnt care and he's going to get the dog anyway. And then he walked off..

Seems like I'm going to have to take care of this pup in a few weeks. Actually no, he will take care of it as long as it's new and cute. Then he will throw it outside for me to take in..he's so predictable..


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think your brother is going to get a gsd puppy, since it might cost him a grand plus. For normal people, who doesn't consider dog as a friend and family member, that amount is quite alot. And if he still insist having a dog anyway, despite the fact that he will not gonna take a good care of it, that's fine for me! I see no point for you to feel sorry, your brother is the one who make a decision.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As for the smell of the JRT (which may be one thing here that is in your control), it is likely a diet problem. My dogs sleep indoors and are indoors when I'm not around but often if I am home they like to be outside all day and they do not smell. IMO, smell is more often caused by poor diet. A good diet means healthy skin and coat, so the dog does not need to be pampered indoors in order to not smell bad. Poor diet means poor skin, poor coat, often bad teeth and bad breath, and other health problems. If the smell bothers you, you may want to examine what the dog is eating and make some diet changes.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

An eye for an eye. Ask your father if he would be willing to spend a week in the conditions hes making the dog live in, If the answer is no then the dog shouldnt be outside. If the answer is yes, ask him to prove that. I cannot stand people who shove their "pets" outside. We can get Shepherds here for $200. If he doesnt care about how well bred it is, he will pay $200 I am sure for it. Maybe bring the dog to the shelter in another city and say it ran off?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am guessing that the father rules the house and doesn't listen to what his children have to say. I am guessing that it is unlikely that the OP will be able to change the ways of the household with regard to dog care. All she can do is try and try again but as the saying goes, you can cure ignorance but you can't cure STUPID.
There are none so blind as those who will not see, none so
deaf as those who will not hear.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

malinois_16 said:


> An eye for an eye. Ask your father if he would be willing to spend a week in the conditions hes making the dog live in, If the answer is no then the dog shouldnt be outside. If the answer is yes, ask him to prove that. I cannot stand people who shove their "pets" outside. We can get Shepherds here for $200. If he doesnt care about how well bred it is, he will pay $200 I am sure for it. Maybe bring the dog to the shelter in another city and say it ran off?


This I could not agree with you, sorry! No matter how much we love dogs, especially those wonderful GSDs, dogs should not and never will be treated as equal to human being. And you cannot demand your father to perform such a task, which dogs don't really mind being left outside in tough conditions. It is not "eye for an eye" situation. I also keep my dogs outside of the house, but in the backyard with their house in a shade of tree. Does it mean I don't love my dogs? Or does that mean I love dogs less than you do? You bet!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsd_newbie said:


> Does it mean I don't love my dogs? Or does that mean I love dogs less than you do? You bet!


Something lost in translation here.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

gsd_newbie said:


> This I could not agree with you, sorry! No matter how much we love dogs, especially those wonderful GSDs, dogs should not and never will be treated as equal to human being. And you cannot demand your father to perform such a task, which dogs don't really mind being left outside in tough conditions. It is not "eye for an eye" situation. I also keep my dogs outside of the house, but in the backyard with their house in a shade of tree. Does it mean I don't love my dogs? Or does that mean I love dogs less than you do? You bet!


Here's my strong opinion: Dogs are not only equal to humans, but they deserve the very best for the love, friendship and utter joy they bring into our lives. My puppy, Hunter, will be given the same respect and comfort I give myself and my husband. He will always be treated like a human in terms of love, respect, guidance, care and comfort. If not better. That is why I feed him a raw diet, and give him extra supplements and bought him a giant dog bed he can sleep on whenever he wants. I feel VERY strongly about this.

Back on topic - you are a presence in the house. Make an impact. Take care of the puppy and set an example, educate and express your feelings and concern to your parents. Good luck!


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I am guessing that the father rules the house and doesn't listen to what his children have to say. I am guessing that it is unlikely that the OP will be able to change the ways of the household with regard to dog care. All she can do is try and try again but as the saying goes, you can cure ignorance but you can't cure STUPID.
> There are none so blind as those who will not see, none so
> deaf as those who will not hear.


This is the truth here. I spoke with my father at dinner tonight in front of my brother who is getting the dog. My father believes that because he has owned many outside dogs in the past and they've been fine, it's ok and all these online guides and articles and such are bullcrap.

Which is crazy, because we had a Alaskan Mallamute a few years ago and we gave the poor thing away because she was was crying and howling every night, being locked out in the cold at night and in the hot summer heat during the day. In the end, she got aggressive and kept attacking our other dog. The good part of the story was the ending though. We ended up giving her to my grandparents and last I heard she gets treated like royalty there. My pop even built a room in their house for her to live in. And they prepare cooked meals for her every night 

My dads words tonight were 
"It's just an animal, being locked outside is all it knows, so it wont know its life could be better"


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

Cosmicbanana said:


> My dads words tonight were
> "It's just an animal, being locked outside is all it knows, so it wont know its life could be better"



YOU are outstanding, compassionate and insightful.

Your father, on the other hand is an imbecile.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

malinois_16 said:


> An eye for an eye. Ask your father if he would be willing to spend a week in the conditions hes making the dog live in, If the answer is no then the dog shouldnt be outside. If the answer is yes, ask him to prove that. I cannot stand people who shove their "pets" outside. We can get Shepherds here for $200. If he doesnt care about how well bred it is, he will pay $200 I am sure for it. Maybe bring the dog to the shelter in another city and say it ran off?


This whole post is utterly ridiculous. The father is who he is, there's no changing a man set in their ways. It's just plain rude of the other person who called the man stupid.

My father (doctoral degree in mechanical engineering BTW) grew up in the country so when we grew up in suburbia, Dad thought nothing of letting the dog OUT. We had to no fence. 2 dogs hit by cars, one drank antifreeze, they used to go around beating up other dogs. They wore choke chains 24/7 and ate Alpo or Gravy Train.

The cats were NEVER allowed in the house. The dogs only came in because mom said. I prefer to think of this as unenlightened. As opposed to ignorant.

My house is in the garden district of a busy city. Loose dog is a dead dog, never mind that the neighbors get all gossipy about it.

When we first moved here, my parents came to stay for xmas. Dad let the dogs out one day. Just out. We hadn't gotten our fence put up yet and the dogs had runs but Dad just lets them out. Loose in the city. 

My dogs had been trained to stay in the yard and thankfully my next door neighbor called me at work to tell me my dogs were loose and she put them on their runs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you know where your brother is getting the puppy from? If it's a reputable breeder they will not want one of their pups to end up in the kind of situation you're describing. Could you contact them and convince them not to sell him a puppy? 

If it's just someone who bred their pet dog to someone else's pet dog then they probably don't care what happens after the puppies are sold.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Do you know where your brother is getting the puppy from? If it's a reputable breeder they will not want one of their pups to end up in the kind of situation you're describing. Could you contact them and convince them not to sell him a puppy?
> 
> If it's just someone who bred their pet dog to someone else's pet dog then they probably don't care what happens after the puppies are sold.


I'm not sure where he's getting it. We've never had an issue getting whatever dog we wanted in the past, so I'm pretty sure he'll find some way to get the dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyway... My thoughts on how to handle the situation. You obviously can't beat them because they've got you out numbered, so you'll have to join them...

Are you familiar with crate training?

Little german shepherds will melt your heart with their cuteness. Work that angle with the other females in the house. You never know, Dad himself might like having the dog in the house once he gets to know him!

This breed is so intelligent, they'll become a family member. 

They DO really like to be outside, the boys especially because they're less intense on the family life than girls. 

We're talking about a breed that was designed to be in the field working 16 hours day. Sheep don't graze in a house. My boy would spend 14 hours a day in the yard if I let him.

They don't like to be chained, makes them bark and generally agitated so make sure you've got a good sized run for him. 

It will take a bit of training over the course of a couple years to get him so he can be in the yard and not be a nuisance. Not 24/7, that's what the crate is for. Like I said, they'll become like a family member if you work the angle with dad...

We can all give you tips on how to handle the pup being able to once you get it.

As far as smell, you can teach them from a young age to take a bath in Johnson's Baby Shampoo (or whatever is the mild all body shampoo sold for Ozzie babies).


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

SunCzarina said:


> Anyway... My thoughts on how to handle the situation. You obviously can't beat them because they've got you out numbered, so you'll have to join them...
> 
> Are you familiar with crate training?
> 
> ...


Is there a decent guide anywhere for crate training? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ah - crate training could be the simplest solution to your problems!

I'm sure there's a thread on crate training here - somewhere - search for it. Costs about $90 for a GSD sized crate. Used one if you can find one, someone times you just have to spray paint them and they're good as new. 

The crate becomes their little den. They're in the house, they're safe, they're not peeing or chewing on the house...

My parents never heard of it either and it would have solved a lot of problems we had with our dogs. They used to try to keep them in the kitchen as puppies. 

If we'd have just kept them in a box until they were responsible, there wouldn't have been so many tooth marks around the house...


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

ugh...I'm sorry you are put in a bad situation. I've been there. My FIL is the same way.

The only advice I have.....maybe you could educated them. When the little pup comes home....start training it.
Like SunCzarina said....start with crate training. 
Then maybe you could invest in finding a trainer to help you with the pup. Help the pup learn all the commands....and teach it to be a really good dog.

A well-trained, well-behaved dog might make it harder for your FIL to treat the dog just like any old dog. Maybe he would be SOOOO proud of the dog that he would want to show it off and say "See how well behaved and trained my dog is"


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I was in a very similiar situation. My dad and mom both had German Shepherds before they had children. My dad's dog was pratically a wild animal with extreme aggression issues. My mom's dog had some basic training and was kept outside. I will give credit to my mom though...she walked her dog for two hours a day. However, both dogs had countless areas of severe neglect in their lives. 

I about dropped dead when my younger brother asked to get a GSD. My parents agreed. I was furious because I knew my brother was not capable of raising a high energy animal. Realizing that the responsibility for this dog would fall on us or the dog would be horribly neglected, my younger sister and I began to read everything we could get our hands on about raising a dog. I am so thankful that we did. 

We have had Gracie for almost three months. As I expected, my brother struggles to maintain any interest in the dog. However, I have surprised myself with how much I enjoy taking care of her. I love to train her, socialize her, take her to class, and just spend time with her. She is turning out to be a fantastic dog and I am enjoying every second. She wants for nothing and I can't imagine life without her. I can't emphasize enough just how much I love her. 

My best advice to you would be to do everything you can to educate yourself about GSDs. The greatest thing I ever found was this forum. If you are willing to work through this, you are going to end up with one amazing dog.

Anyway, all of that to say that I know where you are coming from and yes...you can do this! Best of luck to you.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DVR episodes of "Animal Cops" and make him watch all the dogs mistreated


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

Aw c'mon. Reading this thread just makes me sad...and angry. These people should not be allowed to own dogs, never mind a GS.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you father puts his foot down, and forces the dogs outside, spend your time out there with them as much as possible. They can live outside. It does not matter where they spend their time while the family is working or sleeping. But when the family is home, when you are home, the dog's should be doing something with a person. So when you get home from work, take the dog for a walk, play with him in the yard, sit outside reading a book with the dog next to you. Spend a couple of hours every day with the dogs. They will do much better for the interaction. Every little bit does count.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

If it makes you sick and you took the time to post here then do something about it. Surely you can spend some time with your family dogs. There is no excuse fir the way your family approaches pet ownership. It is selfish.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

wow...makes me appreciate my family and very sad at the same time.

My Dad and Mom always emphasized empathy when caring for animals.

Some of the first lessons I remember Dad teaching me and my sister when we were little "animals have feelings just like people do, they get thristy and hungry, just like people do" Even our chickens and cattle were treated with respect on our farm.

Thank you for caring CosmicBanana, best wishes to you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Is there a decent guide anywhere for crate training? I've never heard of that before.


Here you go: American Dog Trainers Network -- How To Successfully Crate Train Your Puppy


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses everyone.

It's been 7 days since I first posted here so I thought I should come back to update you guys on whats happening.

For the last 7 days I've been spending a lot of time with Asher, our little Jack Russel and I've already recognized some of her habits and I've been correcting them. At first if I gave her a soft toy she would chew it to pieces within a few minutes. But she recognizes what "No!" means, and shes already stopped chewing her toys. Even when I left her unsupervised for hours she still hasn't been chewing them - shes a really smart dog!

I also Bathed her twice (2nd time was because she rolled in the mud) and I've been letting her into my living area a lot. I work a full time job so I don't have time to work 8 hours a day and then come home and sit outside with her for hours to give her the socialization she needs. So I let her come in and sit beside me while I work on the computer or relax watching TV.

My dad has caught on though, and he made it very clear that she is NOT allowed in the house under any circumstances. I've let her sleep in my room the last few nights because the temperature has been as low as 20-30 F. 

According to my father, she has hair so she can't feel the cold. And her Kennel has a roof and a big open door on the end, and 4 dirty brown pillows inside (white pillows, that have gone brown from all the gunk). Shes been sleeping in that since a puppy and apparently it's ok because "shes still alive" I get really angry at the things my dad says but I respect him as my father so I have to stick by his rules.

So tonight I pulled her kennel apart and cleaned it out with soap and hot water. I also put some clean pillows down the bottom, and 2 blankets on top for he to sleep on/under. And I also put a big blanket over the top of the kennel that drapes down over the open door to keep the cold winds out.

If it were up to me, I'd keep her outside during the day and then let her in at night for warmth but it's simply not an option now. I'm going to do my best to spend plenty of time with her, but that's difficult to do because I'm not even allowed to let her in when I work on the computer or when I'm doing chores around the house. Shes clean, and shes starting to behave more and more. But that's just not good enough my dad says..

Anyway, that's that. I'll let you know how things go in a week or so. And I'm still trying to convince my brother not to get that german shepherd with no luck..


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Thanks for all the responses everyone.
> 
> It's been 7 days since I first posted here so I thought I should come back to update you guys on whats happening.
> 
> ...


You are my kinda people!  Do not get discouraged...you are doing the right thing, I've gotta feeling you will be an angel for MANY dogs in your life. Although my "family" weren't the ones doing it, I befriended a Greyhound breeder many years ago, and worked like this helping Greyhounds for a few years. One person CAN make a huge difference for animals in need, and it is SOOOO rewarding  Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone have tips on getting her to relax around visitors? When people come over she barks and cries, and rolls over and pees all over herself. My brother keeps telling me it's because she has a 'rare dog disease' but I'm pretty sure she just doesn't know how to socialize properly.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Does anyone have tips on getting her to relax around visitors? When people come over she barks and cries, and rolls over and pees all over herself. My brother keeps telling me it's because she has a 'rare dog disease' but I'm pretty sure she just doesn't know how to socialize properly.


Solid basic obedience will help. Give her a "job" (sit, down, stay) then she will know what to do, and not be as anxious about the situation. It's not an instant fix, but it sure will help getting going in the right direction. And working on the socializing will help too. It sounds like a confidence problem. JMO  If it is just too much for her, crate her. Dogs also feel safe when they are used to their crates, being in their crates gives them security, like a den.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Solid basic obedience will help. Give her a "job" (sit, down, stay) then she will know what to do, and not be as anxious about the situation. It's not an instant fix, but it sure will help getting going in the right direction. And working on the socializing will help too. It sounds like a confidence problem. JMO  If it is just too much for her, crate her. Dogs also feel safe when they are used to their crates, being in their crates gives them security, like a den.


Thanks. Yeah she's pretty obedient when it comes to telling her to sit and stay. I can easily get her to stay in a spot for a few minutes while I walk into another room to do some things. And if she does get distracted and starts follow me I say "no!" and she immediately goes back to the spot I told her to stay. So she's pretty smart I reckon, just easily amused/distracted.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

You are doing an awesome job!


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Wow...she's a cute lil thing  Looks really smart too


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

What a bad night I had. I copped an earful from my brother and my father about the dog. They come up with reasons why she can't be in the house on the coldest nights and everything they come up with can easily be corrected with the proper training. But they completely disregard anything I say with stupid excuses like "Some dogs are on a chain! her life could be worse!" and the typical "dogs have been living outside for thousands of years so she can do the same" and "shes just an animal not a human". They also like to tell me I know absolutely nothing because I've never owned my own dog and they've owned several. But they seem to forget all the dogs we've given away over the years because they became too aggressive to be around kids. Theres simply no point in arguing with them.

Another thing my dad said which I couldn't believe was that she hasn't been wormed, so she can't come in the house at all or be around people. I even offered to get her wormed and vaccinated with my own money but he won't even let me do it.

They also believe that bringing her inside will turn her into a softie. And they want a "tough" dog. So locking her out in the elements is the best way to achieve that my dad says. When I told him she shouldn't be so aggressive around strangers and it's because she doesn't get enough interaction with people, he told me "good, thats how I want her to be". I'm seriously considering getting her a home now and pretending she dug herself out of the yard or something.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> I'm seriously considering getting her a home now and pretending she dug herself out of the yard or something.


Unfortunately they would likely just get another dog to replace her.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> Unfortunately they would likely just get another dog to replace her.


It's quite a lot to expect from a little Jack Russel. I can't wait to hear what kind of expectations they will have of the German Shepherd they keep talking about getting.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would absolutely give her to a loving home, and than do the same to the German Shepherd when he comes. I couldn't live in the same house with a dog that had to live like that, it would be endless suffering on both of our parts. JRT 's by the way are normally inside dogs, I don't know anyone who keeps them outside, including me, and even than my JRT wears a sweater in the winter, they are vermin killers and excellent barn dogs, but they come inside at night, their hair is too short and they demand to be a part of the family.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh she's a little cutie. Yeah. She dug a hole. Sorry wasn't watching, I was doing my chores and you won't let her in the house.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cosmic, I don't have anything really to add, I think it's mostly been said by others. I am curious though - what is the rationale behind your family having dogs in the first place? They obviously aren't companions or family members, and they don't have a specific job (like sheep herding.) So......what's the point? 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Anja1Blue said:


> Cosmic, I don't have anything really to add, I think it's mostly been said by others. I am curious though - what is the rationale behind your family having dogs in the first place? They obviously aren't companions or family members, and they don't have a specific job (like sheep herding.) So......what's the point?


The dog is just out there for the sake of it. Nobody plays with it, plays ball, or takes it out for a walk. Our Fox Terrier lived for 16 years and was never walked, never learned to play fetch, and she was locked outside in the cold her whole life. I really don't know why we have dogs to tell you the truth. And nobody else in the household want to look at things from the dogs perspective. I look at it, and say "wait a minute, this can't be right" and everyone else is thinking "What? This is how its always been, its normal, what the **** is wrong with you?". Pretty much everyone here raises their eyebrows when I talk about the dog being cold or whatever. The reactions I'm getting are so ridiculous that I'm actually taking a look at myself and wondering if I really am an idiot.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cosmicbanana said:


> The reactions I'm getting are so ridiculous that I'm actually taking a look at myself and wondering if I really am an idiot.


You're not the idiot here. Where do you live that people have these ideas?


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You're not the idiot here. Where do you live that people have these ideas?


I live in Australia. And it seems to be just my family. All my friends who own pets look after them properly. And even my neighbor has a huge dog and I see them bring it in at night, play with it, groom it, come out to comfort it when it barks. My dog just gets food thrown in its bowl at night, and gets told to shut up when she barks.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you don't like it and can't convince them not to get a dog, can you take care of the dog yourself?
My family had a small dog when I was a kid who was a year older than me, and while she was not mistreated, she did not get walked regularly and she was not trained, and was kinda aggressive. I didn't really think about it too much most of the time when I was younger, but when I got older like 11-12 or so, I started to train her myself and take her for walks. Which also proves you can teach an old dog new tricks since when I was 11-12 she was 12-13.




Liesje said:


> As for the smell of the JRT (which may be one thing here that is in your control), it is likely a diet problem. My dogs sleep indoors and are indoors when I'm not around but often if I am home they like to be outside all day and they do not smell. IMO, smell is more often caused by poor diet.


Not necessarily. Bianca eats a good diet (Instinct Rabbit dry and raw) and is healthy and she still doesn't smell that great. She is indoors most of the time but she loves to lay and roll in the grass/dirt whenever she goes outside, and I think that is why she smells like a dog. 
Not right now though since she just had a bath last weekend.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> can you take care of the dog yourself?


Yeah, but it depends. How important is it that a small dog like her be kept inside to live/sleep? Because that's something I can't do. As long as she lives here, she needs to live outside, and sleep in this;

http://www.worldforpets.com.au/uploads/products/Kennel-Modified_hero.jpg

When I came here, she slept in that thing every night and all she had were 4 dirty brown pillows. I've cleaned it out though.

Right now, I come home from work and I can maybe put in about 2 hours for her outside if I have the energy still (throwing the ball, or taking her for a walk). But I'm noticing the more I play with her, the more she barks and howls to come in at night to be with me.

If it were up to me I'd bring her in as soon as I got home and let her be around me as I did things in the house, then I'd go out for walks and all that. But right now, she will spend 22 hours a day on her own and 2 hours with me. Would I be better off finding her a new home?


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

She shivers a lot too, and it's not because it's cold because she even does it when It's a warm day. I read that it could be anxiety, is that true?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cosmicbanana said:


> She shivers a lot too, and it's not because it's cold because she even does it when It's a warm day. I read that it could be anxiety, is that true?


Stress certainly, she doesn't want to be separated from you. (She's a dear little girl BTW.) If you look at a wolf or dog pack in the wild, only outcasts would be forced to sleep, or spend their day away from the group. Our dogs are no different - many adjust because they don't have a choice, but it isn't natural for them to be treated like a pariah. I feel for you both - perhaps one of these days you will be able to get your own place and take her with you.....
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll second what Anja1Blue said.

Dogs are descended from pack animals (wolves). We humans fill the role of the pack in the absence of other dogs. Keeping a dog like your father does is akin to putting a human in solitary confinment for their entire life.

It can cause stress related issues.

As I mentioned earlier, I grew up on a farm and we gave more consideration to our stock animals then your dad does dogs, which by their very nature and genetic make up desire to be with their pack, their human family.




Cosmicbanana said:


> She shivers a lot too, and it's not because it's cold because she even does it when It's a warm day. I read that it could be anxiety, is that true?


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys. So it looks like it's really going to happen. My brother is out on the computer looking at puppy German Shepherds for sale and they're talking about getting it on the weekend.​


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Cosmic...I am so sorry. I don't have any wonderful words of advice.....but I am sending you a big internet hug right now.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if this has been said yet, but if the dog is left outside by itself all day, every day, it will destroy the yard (due to boredom), bark all the time (due to loneliness), be really hyper in the house (due to excitement of actually being with the family), might try jumping the fence, etc. It will NOT be a pleasant dog to own.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

My brother is out on his computer looking at puppies for sale. Some of the requirements are that you have a big yard, walk the dog everyday and treat the dog properly.. And I can hear my brother saying "let's just lie, they won't know!" Seriously, I keep telling them they don't give our animals proper treatment, and these breeders requirements back up what I'm saying. And they STILL don't get it. It's like they don't know what they're doing is wrong. They are completely oblivious to what they are doing. 

They found a breeder and they are leaving to get the puppy in about 2 hours. And I found the place they are getting it from.
http://dogs.classifieds.news.com.au/...89-sydney-nsw/

I'm not sure if I should call them and explain to them why they shouldn't sell the dog. If that works, my brother will just end up getting it from someplace else anyway. He's very persistent about getting this dog and he won't stop looking until he gets one.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I say call the breeder and give them a heads up. Tell the breeder not to mention you called and told them what happened. Be honest with them. At least it will save this puppy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ah, four hundred twenty five thousand dollars??? huh???


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

katieliz said:


> ah, four hundred twenty five thousand dollars??? huh???


If you read the description, it says $850-$1,250 negotiable.

$425k would be one expensive pup.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Well they just got home with a puppy


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Heartbreaking! I really feel for you and the pup. You are trying your best and I think everyone on here can see how much you care for animals. I dont have any advice but I wish you the best. Try leave that house as soon as you can, it sounds like a terrible enviorment for both you and the dogs. 
Try spend time with the puppy, bond with it and give affection when ever you can. The pup is going to need you. 
Keep us updated. Such a sad situation


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

The new pup is sleeping inside tonight where it's warm (it's thundering and raining outside). And Asher is still being kept outside.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cosmicbanana said:


> The new pup is sleeping inside tonight where it's warm (it's thundering and raining outside). And Asher is still being kept outside.


Nothing we can do to help unfortunately. Just do what you can for Asher, I expect the puppy eventually will be banished to the back yard, so at least she will have a friend. When you are independent (and I hope it's not too long before you are) you can run your life the way you want it. I hope that Asher will still be alive to enjoy it with you - all that stress on an animal is bound to take its toll however, just the way it would with a person. I am a firm believer in "what goes around comes around" - and I think there is a reckoning for the way we treat our world and the creatures which share it with us. (And I'm not talking about the afterlife, I think that reckoning comes here. May take a week, a year, or many years - but I believe that it comes.) 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

The new dog peed in the house today so now my dad is going to put the puppy outside from Tuesday onwards without even a kennel. Instead, theres just big pillow outside. My brother works full time, and if the dog can't come in at night I can't imagine it getting much attention at all. Maybe an hour of playtime and an hour walk every night. And knowing my brother he wont stick to that for more than a month or 2.

*Edited:*

Nevermind, It's tomorrow now. I heard my dad just say to my brother "Get to know him well now because he's going outside tomorrow. Hurry up". 

This is pretty unexpected actually. I thought it would have been given a better chance.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I feel so bad for you and the puppy. Just focus on doing the best that you can. It will make a huge difference for the puppy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cosmicbanana, I notice this thread is the only place you are posting in. 

What is it that you want for us to do for you? If you want to learn how to care for this puppy there is a ton of information on the site, and I encourage you to ask questions. If you want for us to send a few hit men after your father and brother, I somehow think that is not in the scope of this forum. 

Maybe after your father puts the dog outside with no shelter, you can call Animal Control, so that they will come out and inform your father what is required by law. 

What is required by law is not ideal, but it is better than nothing. 

Sometimes it does take someone of authority to tell people what they don't want to hear, and they will not listen to their kid. Though I do not know where you are, whether that is even a possibility.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> Cosmicbanana, I notice this thread is the only place you are posting in.
> 
> What is it that you want for us to do for you?


Yeah, I don't think there is much use posting here now, I'm mostly just complaining/venting at this point. Before I was optimistic about asking for help. I'll just keep doing what I've been doing the last few weeks and see where it leads to. The next time I post on here I'll be sure it's something worth posting about.

One last thing - My little brother put up a video today talking about our new puppy. If you want to see it skip to 2:02 of this video:





The kid is my little brother he isn't the one who got the dog, even though he calls it his own in the video.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Venting is purpose of the forum. I would not be surprised if people become a bit frustrated though if it seems like you are asking for advice, when you really just need to vent. Of course, sometimes people start out by saying they want to vent and end up with excellent advice that they do take. 

I think that you can make this puppy's life a whole lot better by spending time with it and training it, even if it does live outside. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> Venting is purpose of the forum. I would not be surprised if people become a bit frustrated though if it seems like you are asking for advice, when you really just need to vent. Of course, sometimes people start out by saying they want to vent and end up with excellent advice that they do take.
> 
> I think that you can make this puppy's life a whole lot better by spending time with it and training it, even if it does live outside.
> 
> Good luck with your puppy.


Honestly, I don't have the time, patience, or energy to take care of a German Shepherd. And that is why it's so frustrating. If I had a choice in which dog we'd get, it'd be a pug or something else that doesn't require so much effort. I love dogs, but I've always been more of a cat person because I can't handle a dog.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

If you really want to help the dogs, both of them, than do the right thing and find them another home that will love them, they really won't care , if they did they wouldn't treat them the way they do, I would think after the animals keep disappearing they won't want to keep spending the money to replace them.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just want to say that I feel terrible for the pup. I did watch the video, he is adorable! A pretty long coat! Love the fluff behind his ears! I think that forcing a puppy or even a dog to stay outside is terrible. But I do agree with Selzer. If you could still get out there and give it attention and train it that would be helpful. It sounds like your little brother is excited about the pup, why don't you get him involved too. Look up some training videos on youtube and you and your bro can train him together. Maybe if you get him extremely obedient your Dad will let him come inside?? (and hopefully that JRT too...poor fella!) But best of luck, and I hope things go better than you expect them too!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, and another note, I am going to assume that your families financial state isn't terrible otherwise you wouldn't have spent the money on the pup (assuming of course) so why don't you talk to your Dad about building a suitable pen with a roof and nice insulated Doghouse? I mean if he isn't going to budge on the dogs coming inside, that is the least that he can do. I am not sure what your laws are like over there, but here if a dog lives outside it needs a suitable enclosure so it can get away from the elements.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Personally, I would send an email or call the people that sold this dog and tell them exactly how he'll be taken care of..this is really sad for the dog


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, the way your father and brother are...is the way a lot of people are with their pets.

Maybe you could enlist the help of your little brother. You could check out some dog training books from the library. You and him could read them and start training the dogs. A well behaved and trained dog makes for an easier/happier dog and dog family.

Maybe your little brother would get a kick out of learning to teach the dog stuff. Maybe he would be willing to spend time with the dog when you can't.

Like I've said before....my father in law is pretty much the same way as your dad. I've noticed that my father in law's thoughts and ideas about dogs were passed on to his kids. Most of them act the same way NOW with their own dogs. Luckily, I was able to break my husband of that way of thinking.

I hope you continue to post and keep us updated.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I watched the video. Seeing that adorable pup and knowing what kind of life he is going to be condemned to made me extremely sad. Please check the laws in your area. If they require shelter to be provided for outside animals and your family is not doing then please make an anonymous phone call to your local Animal Control. 

If you do not have the time or energy to see to it that this pup is given the proper socialization and training then please get him out of there.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My heart is broken for that pup, and all the dogs around the world who are forced to ive alone outside in a small area - their lives are wasted, far from the loving eyes of warriors who fight for their rights and fight for their well being. Just breaks my heart to know this dog will go to waste living outside, unsocialized, alone.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

The situation that your dogs have been put in is nothing short of depressing, but as the others have said, it happens all the time (my stepfather is a victim of similar thinking due to his father and family being the same). I think Danielle brings up some VERY valid points. If there is no way you can make your parents/family see that what they are doing is bad for the dogs, then maybe you can find other ways to enhance the dogs' lives and maybe make the situation at home a little better.

As she stated, your brother does seem excited about it. I'm not sure of his age, but by what I saw on a few of his other videos, he seems pretty naive about raising a healthy, happy, obedient dog (and he obviously didn't have a chance in regards to this, from what I've read about your family). It sounds to me like he just assumes that GSD's or any dog for that matter are amazing and obedient and all they have to do is grow up and be that way - without training. Do like Danielle said. Maybe get together with your brother and find a way to train the dog together. 

It may not cure the current problem 100%, but at least you may change your brother's way of thinking for now and the future. It may save future animals he has from the same fate your parents gave to their animals. Who knows? Just be as proactive as you can.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If the dogs are going to be kept outside, see if you can get some bales of straw to stack around the dog house for insulation. And cedar shavings inside will help keep bugs away and provide some added insulation. I am not sure what is available to you in Australia, though. Keep the bales intact and stack them tight together around the dog house. Why those houses are even on the market is beyond me, they provide nothing adequate for a dog. Dogs are domesticated animals, apparently your family doesnt know the meaning of that word. Do what you can, and we can try to help with advise.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys.

I have the day off work today, and the only people home are me, my little brother, and my father. Asher and Caesar (the pup) were outside. So I went out to meet Caesar and spend some time with the dogs.

Something I noticed right away is that Caesar has a bad habit of jumping on me over and over. It's not so bad because he is only 9 weeks old, but the thought of a 100kg dog who hasn't been taught not to jump was pretty bad.

First thing I did was hold his paws whenever he jumped up at me, and I lowered him softly to the ground and give him a pat and "good boy". My little brother came out also, and I was telling him he should try to do the same whenever Caesar jumps.

And this is where things get sad. My father came out as we were doing this, and he yelled "LEAVE THE DOG ALONE!!!!" "ITS NOT YOUR DOG, ITS YOUR BROTHERS!!!"

I told him that my brother isnt here for the entire day, and I want to help Caesar learn good behavior. He pretty much told me that it's my brothers dog, and the only thing I'm allowed to do is give the dog a pat, and thats it. I'm not allowed to say no to him, train him, or do anything else.

Another thing that I'm worried about is Caesar and Ashers behavior when they are together.

When I sit out on the chair outside, Caesar immediately comes over for a pat, which he gets. Then he sits by me and growls at Asher whenever she comes close. I'm thinking he is very protective and wants all the attention to himself. When Asher got too close, he snapped his jaws and growled.

Before coming to this forum to ask about this, I asked my father what he thinks I should do. He told me that I shouldn't pat the dogs when I'm outside. And when I said they are aggressive towards each other, he told me they will naturally just get over it and get along seamlessly. 

I questioned this though. I reminded him of our last 2 dogs that we had, Roxy (fox terrier) and Lady (Alaskan Malamute). Lady was a big dog and a few years old, and she was exactly the same for years. It got to the point where she was attacking Roxy viciously and we had to find her a new home. When I reminded my father of this, he brushed it off by saying "Yeah but Lady was a silly dog.."

Also, my father told me that my brother specifically said not to let me anywhere near his dog. My brother knows that I've been really proactive with the pets, and I believe he is afraid Caesar will like me more than him. And my father also believes that Caesar keeps jumping on us because he sees Asher do it, and he's getting badly influences. The next time Asher ran up to my dad for a pat and jumped up at him, he kicked Asher  I was speechless..

So yeah, that's it. I'm kinda ranting a bit because it's pretty frustrating to deal with this all the time. But I still want to keep trying, does anyone have any suggestions on how to get Caesar and Asher to behave when it comes to petting them? Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

In terms of jumping, try this method:

When the dog jumps on you, cross your arms and turn away giving the dog NO attention. When the dog is on all fours and behaving as you desire, tell him he's a good boy and give him praise and affection. If he jumps again, repeat the process. Be consistent and do this every time. Hope that works!


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> In terms of jumping, try this method:
> 
> When the dog jumps on you, cross your arms and turn away giving the dog NO attention. When the dog is on all fours and behaving as you desire, tell him he's a good boy and give him praise and affection. If he jumps again, repeat the process. Be consistent and do this every time. Hope that works!


Thanks, I'll try this 

Do you have any advice on dealing with Caesars possessive behavior?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't even know where to begin. I WISH I could begin by kicking your father for kicking Asher. 

Caesar is NOT jumping because Asher is doing it, he is doing it because he is a 9 week old puppy and the ALL do it and have to be taught not to. And they can be taught not to. Asher could be taught not to as well. Kicking however is NOT the answer.

They are jumping because they want attention. You have to stop giving them attention for bad behavior and reward good, desired behavior. You have to turn your back on them, ignore them completely until they stop jumping and sit. When they sit you treat and reward with "good boy, good boy" in an excited, happy voice and lots of praise and petting. Eventually the learn that they get what they want (attention) by doing what you want (sitting instead of jumping).

Yes, Caesar will become more bonded to you and like you better if you are the one paying attention to and training him. Why would he like your brother if all your brother did was pay for him? He doesn't know that. Your brother paid for him then tossed him outside like yesterday's newspaper. Tell your brother if he wants his dog to love him then he needs to bond with him. That happens by playing with, training with, socializing, walking and taking care of the pup. Not just because he forked over some cash for the dog. 

Lady was not a silly dog, Lady was most likely never socialized, ignored and acted as such. The same will happen to this pup as well.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> playing with, training with, socializing, walking and taking care of the pup.


My brother will be doing this whenever he is home, but I believe he will only do it until the novelty runs out. Then Caesar will turn out like all our other dogs - simply forgotten about.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't think Caesar is possessive. He is only 9 weeks old. That is a bit young to be exhibiting those behaviors. It could be fear or it could be play. It is tough to say without seeing it. 

Thank you for trying to help these dogs. I can tell you want to help them and it is frustrating for you. It is also very frustrating to read what your family is like and to be able to do so little for them.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate to be a downer, but I don't believe there is much else we can give you, advice-wise, to deal with this particular situation. It seems that even if we could give you the exact advice, your father would not allow it. This, of course, is a shame, and I am appalled at your father's behavior. 

There are plenty of GREAT resources on this forum that you should tap into - and if something hasn't been answered that you are wanting to ask about, ask away. Everyone I have met so far on this forum is either very knowledgeable of the breed and dogs in general, or are learning (like me) - either way, I am sure they will be more than willing to try to help you to the best of their ability. That being said, there is nothing that we can do, physically, to change your unfortunate situation.

As for calling animal control or the local authorities, I doubt there will be much done about the situation if the animals are kept in a decent condition and their basic needs are met. It's a cold fact, but one that has to be acknowledged. As long as the animals are mostly healthy and seem to be given their basic food, water, shelter (even if it is a little shelter) they more than likely will do no more than ask why you ever called them out there in the first place. 

I saw the inuit-type dog on one of your brother's videos with the cat in it. Both the cat and dog looked physically healthy to me. Now that's just from viewing a video - the quick second of the dog was not enough to tell, emotionally, what may have been going on there. I'm not saying that what your family is doing is right, nor am I saying I agree with them or that your animals are taken care of so well that nothing should be done - what I am saying is, as far as 'get them to be taken away by authorities' will probably not work.

I wish there was more that we could do, but sadly I do not see much of a solution at this point. Maybe I'm just being pessimistic and not seeing a silver lining in this one? I wish that you were better able to take our advice, but it seems that your father and/or brother always block any attempts. Best of luck.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> I don't think Caesar is possessive. He is only 9 weeks old. That is a bit young to be exhibiting those behaviors. It could be fear or it could be play. It is tough to say without seeing it.
> 
> Thank you for trying to help these dogs. I can tell you want to help them and it is frustrating for you. It is also very frustrating to read what your family is like and to be able to do so little for them.


It did seem pretty aggressive. Caesar was growling and snapping his jaw at Asher to get her to back off. Asher wasn't liking it either, and was growling back.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> I hate to be a downer, but I don't believe there is much else we can give you, advice-wise, to deal with this particular situation. It seems that even if we could give you the exact advice, your father would not allow it. This, of course, is a shame, and I am appalled at your father's behavior.
> 
> There are plenty of GREAT resources on this forum that you should tap into - and if something hasn't been answered that you are wanting to ask about, ask away. Everyone I have met so far on this forum is either very knowledgeable of the breed and dogs in general, or are learning (like me) - either way, I am sure they will be more than willing to try to help you to the best of their ability. That being said, there is nothing that we can do, physically, to change your unfortunate situation.
> 
> ...


Yeah that cat is Beau, and the video was filmed about 4-5 years ago.

Before I moved out 4 years ago he was my responsibility (even though he belonged to the family). I used to feed him, house train him, and allow him to sleep on my bed at night.

Then when I moved out I wasn't able to take him because my father wouldn't allow it, and he told me he'd take care of Beau. But nothing could be further from the truth. Beau was locked outside with no food or water, and was left to fend for himself. Now he has become so distant that he growls and scratches at anyone who comes near him.

He is almost skin and bone as well, my father assumes the neighbors feed him but I know they don't. Since I moved back here I've been going out the front of the house to find him and feed him. For the last couple years though I think he's had to hunt his own food.

And the dog in the video - That is Lady. She never got any attention, and she howled and cried every night. Eventually, she started to become vicious with our other animals.

Like I've said before, our dogs are given basic shelter and are given water and food. But that is all they are given, and they are neglected their whole lives. The situation with Beau is very depressing though..


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

God Almighty. If your father dislikes animals so much, why does he keep getting them???? I just don't understand, I really, really don't. Why wouldn't he allow you to take the cat if he wasn't even going to feed it??


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> God Almighty. If your father dislikes animals so much, why does he keep getting them???? I just don't understand, I really, really don't. Why wouldn't he allow you to take the cat if he wasn't even going to feed it??


I don't know why. My dad says no to things just because he can. He rarely ever has a reason for his decisions. Normally I would ask "but why?" and his answer always is "Because I said". And he never explains a thing.

And I don't think he dislikes his animals, he just expects too much from them. Like our dogs - he thinks because they are animals they can handle any and all weather conditions. And Cats are smart enough to find their own food. Just things like that..


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

The whole situation just sounds ridiculous. My best advice? Get out as soon as you can and don't turn back. It sounds like all of your family members in this household are ****-bent on ruining animals and ruining your want to take care of them properly.

If you can't get out of the house because of financial reasons or something of the like, find out if one of your friends can house you or something. Just find a better arrangement than the current one. You can tell that it is eating you up - and since it seems that nobody is willing to give in or budge, it seems to me that you've done just about all you can do for those poor animals less than literally remove them from the situation - but that just opens up a whole new can of worms and burns bridges you may not necessarily burn with your immediate family, regardless of their clear lack of animal understanding.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> God Almighty. If your father dislikes animals so much, why does he keep getting them???? I just don't understand, I really, really don't. Why wouldn't he allow you to take the cat if he wasn't even going to feed it??


 
I probably would have just said 'f*** that' and physically taken the cat with me.

But then again, I don't know the full extent of the OP's relationships/financial stability/ability to do those things without severe ramifications, etc., so I cannot assume that it would have been so easy (otherwise, I believe she probably would have done it).


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> The whole situation just sounds ridiculous. My best advice? Get out as soon as you can and don't turn back. It sounds like all of your family members in this household are ****-bent on ruining animals and ruining your want to take care of them properly.
> 
> If you can't get out of the house because of financial reasons or something of the like, find out if one of your friends can house you or something. Just find a better arrangement than the current one. You can tell that it is eating you up - and since it seems that nobody is willing to give in or budge, it seems to me that you've done just about all you can do for those poor animals less than literally remove them from the situation - but that just opens up a whole new can of worms and burns bridges you may not necessarily burn with your immediate family, regardless of their clear lack of animal understanding.


I'm in a really tight spot. I NEED to be here for a while. It's a long story that I don't feel like delving in to, so I won't.

But at the same time I can't stand the way my dad treats the animals I love, especially Beau. Part of me is saying do something about it, and the other is saying don't, because It's not going to do me any good if I get kicked out.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Honestly, I wish I knew what to tell you. I wish I lived in Australia, I would come swipe your animals. I can't imagine being in your situation and I wish I could help you more. It sounds like any advice we give you about the puppy isn't really going to be helpful since your dad isn't going to let you near it anyway. 

This whole situation just makes me so freaking sad.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cosmicbanana said:


> I'm in a really tight spot. I NEED to be here for a while. It's a long story that I don't feel like delving in to, so I won't.
> 
> But at the same time I can't stand the way my dad treats the animals I love, especially Beau. Part of me is saying do something about it, and the other is saying don't, because It's not going to do me any good if I get kicked out.


No worries, I would never ask you to explain yourself! I just worry that it not only is harming the animals to be in such a predicament, but indeed yourself. I hate to see people suffer through things - especially something so assinine as this. But sometimes things cannot be helped.

Yeah, it sounds like you are in a very tight spot, as far as the 'do something about it and get kicked out, or don't do something and watch the animals suffer' thing. Like I said earlier, I wish there was more that we could do in regards to this whole thing. When it comes down to it, you are the only one that knows the best position to take on this, since you are the one that is witnessing and living it firsthand. Do what you feel is best, even if it is a hard choice.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Honestly, I wish I knew what to tell you. I wish I lived in Australia, I would come swipe your animals. I can't imagine being in your situation and I wish I could help you more. It sounds like any advice we give you about the puppy isn't really going to be helpful since your dad isn't going to let you near it anyway.
> 
> This whole situation just makes me so freaking sad.


If I'm unable to deal with Caesars behavior, will it become too aggressive towards Asher when he gets big?


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> No worries, I would never ask you to explain yourself! I just worry that it not only is harming the animals to be in such a predicament, but indeed yourself. I hate to see people suffer through things - especially something so assinine as this. But sometimes things cannot be helped.
> 
> Yeah, it sounds like you are in a very tight spot, as far as the 'do something about it and get kicked out, or don't do something and watch the animals suffer' thing. Like I said earlier, I wish there was more that we could do in regards to this whole thing. When it comes down to it, you are the only one that knows the best position to take on this, since you are the one that is witnessing and living it firsthand. Do what you feel is best, even if it is a hard choice.


If I made the choice to do something drastic about it, such as giving Asher to a new home I would be burning bridges indeed. Chances are I would have to move out, and I wouldn't be welcome home again and my father probably wouldn't let me see my brothers.

When I moved out 4 years ago it was mostly because I didn't get along with my father, thats it. And in response to that, I wasn't able to see my 2 younger brothers or any of my pets for almost a year. He also told my brothers that I was out drinking and doing drugs and all that, which was all a lie - I was out working my ass off to pay my bills! So Imagine what would happen if I "stole" one of his dogs. 

I need to stay here, deal with it and stay depressed about it I guess.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

A little idea I had that might work. Maybe over the course of a few weeks/months I could dig some holes in the backyard so my father thinks Asher is doing it. And when I find her a home, I could dig a hole under the back fence and he would think she escaped.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cosmicbanana said:


> A little idea I had that might work. Maybe over the course of a few weeks/months I could dig some holes in the backyard so my father thinks Asher is doing it. And when I find her a home, I could dig a hole under the back fence and he would think she escaped.


 
That sounds like a very sneaky idea - I like it. But wouldn't he just get another dog to replace her?


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> That sounds like a very sneaky idea - I like it. But wouldn't he just get another dog to replace her?


Most probably. Whos knows though, he may get another large dog which isn't at risk of having it's head bitten off.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It's hard to say. If he is not properly socialized than it is a real possibility. Right now the growling and snapping could be fear. Which means the pup needs to work on socialization. Once shots are done the best way to do that is a puppy kindergarten class but I know that will never happen with your family. 

The worst thing to do is put him in a kennel and leave him by himself. But I know that is what will happen. If he isn't properly socialized and he is fearful, he could easily become people aggressive as well. 

Hopefully tomorrow when more people are awake they will have some better advice for you on what to do.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> It's hard to say. If he is not properly socialized than it is a real possibility. Right now the growling and snapping could be fear. Which means the pup needs to work on socialization. Once shots are done the best way to do that is a puppy kindergarten class but I know that will never happen with your family.
> 
> The worst thing to do is put him in a kennel and leave him by himself. But I know that is what will happen. If he isn't properly socialized and he is fearful, he could easily become people aggressive as well.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow when more people are awake they will have some better advice for you on what to do.


Is it bad that my dad is making them share this together?

http://www.worldforpets.com.au/uploads/products/Kennel-Modified_hero.jpg

Caesar will be left outside with Asher for company, day and night. And my brother will take Caesar for 1 hour walks everynight. But like I said, I reckon he will stop doing that after a while.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can honestly see this growling and dislike of each other becoming a potential disaester as in one dog seriously hurting or even killing the other

This whole situation makes me sick to my stomache for those poor dogs. 

As I said before, why don't YOU email or call the person this puppy came from and tell them what kind of home they just put one of their puppies in? 

I think I will refrain from even reading this, because come heck or high water if my father treated animals like that, I honestly couldn't live there, I'd be taking the animals and getting out


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I also don't see this ending well and the lil dog could be killed if the GSD is jus left out back and forgoten about. I have a feeling this poor pup will likely grow to be seriously dog and human aggressive and could very well bite someone, possibly even in the family if the older brother is the only one who is alowed anything to do with the dog and no one else can correct him all possibly before he hits a year old and your dad can say bye bye to his yard too cuz he will dig he won't have anything else to do!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have been thinking about you cosmicbanana and it hasn't been good. i don't have time to go back through this thread right now so i may not have gotten all the facts, such as they are, straight but here's what i have to say.

you are an adult. step-up for these dogs. this is CRUELTY. what do you think people on a message board can do to help you or help them????? what posting here accomplishes is that it makes all of us who read your posts feel HORRIBLE for these poor dogs and does NOTHING to help the dogs. 

here's something for you to think about. IF YOU DON'T STAND FOR SOMETHING YOU STAND FOR NOTHING. how can you live with yourself and watch this go on day after day. think about this too. if you don't do anything about this situation you are no better than your family members who are perpetrating it.

STAND UP FOR THESE DOGS.

i'm done here.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Cosmicbanana, I'm so saddened and horrified to read about this. I know you're doing the best you can in a really bad situation. 

Is there animal control in Australia? Any way you could submit an anonymous tip? Do you live near any forum members who could submit a complaint? (Though the dogs might not be obviously "bad" enough to merit a complaint yet - sadly, they will probably get there.) Do you have any animal rights groups near you that could advocate for the dogs, while protecting your identity? You obviously can't change your dad's mind, but maybe animal control (and a hefty fine) could at least dissuade him from buying any more dogs. 

I like the dig a hole idea, but he can always get another puppy. There are really no good options here. You have to pick the least bad option, I guess. 

I don't expect you to sacrifice your relationship with your brothers, especially those who are not at fault, to rescue the dogs. I wish there was something I could do, but you know your family better than I do, and it seems that challenging your father would come at great personal cost. 

Just a really bad situation all around. I hope somehow these dogs can be saved, and that you can move-out and be independent from your father. He can't control you guys forever. Have courage and know that there will be better days ahead.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't you just let your brother get the dog, then proceed to call animal authorities on him to take it away? I don't know how ideal it is.. it's definitely NOT fair to the puppy and the current JRT. Or is your brother the type to just keep on getting dog after dog no matter what?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Or try to call a rescue! Take the puppy to a German Shepherd rescue if possible.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This thread is so irritating. 

Do not steal your brother's dog, take it to a rescue or let it escape. 

Use your brain and your wits. Move out and tell them why. Explain that you cannot stand to see the puppy mistreated, and you are not going to watch them do it. 

Unless they are doing something illegal, you are out of luck to stop them. Kicking the dog, in my opinion constitutes abuse, but if you are not willing to stand up against your father, then get the  out of Dodge. 

You can't stop them from being idiots, but you don't have to sit around and watch them do it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Yeah, I don't think there is much use posting here now, I'm mostly just complaining/venting at this point. Before I was optimistic about asking for help. I'll just keep doing what I've been doing the last few weeks and see where it leads to. The next time I post on here I'll be sure it's something worth posting about.
> 
> One last thing - My little brother put up a video today talking about our new puppy. If you want to see it skip to 2:02 of this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWyD-wpqWaY&feature=feedu
> ...


I have read about half of this thread, and I went to view the video and it says that it has been removed by the user. Everything that I have read so far is so depressing and horrible that I hope that this thread is some sort of sick joke and not a reality in the OP's or dogs life.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I have read about half of this thread, and I went to view the video and it says that it has been removed by the user. Everything that I have read so far is so depressing and horrible that I hope that this thread is some sort of sick joke and not a reality in the OP's or dogs life. But if this person was gone for 4 years and the dog wasn't fed then how did it survive, and in the same post the OP says all our dogs are given is food and water and then he says the dog wasn't fed???? Something just isn't adding up here.


The dog was always fed. I was talking about the cat not being fed for years. I'm pretty sure he hunts his own food or takes food from other cats bowls around the neighborhood.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> The dog was always fed. I was talking about the cat not being fed for years. I'm pretty sure he hunts his own food or takes food from other cats bowls around the neighborhood.


I edited my post when I realized that Beau is a cat and not a dog. This is heartbreaking! What happened to the video?


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I edited my post when I realized that Beau is a cat and not a dog. This is heartbreaking! What happened to the video?


My little brother took it down because people were directing their anger at him with bad private messages.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> My little brother took it down because people were directing their anger at him with bad private messages.


I see, so your brother is a member on this forum? 

You say the dogs are kept outside all the time right? What is the climate like where you live? Do you have cold winters and very hot summers? Is there animal control where you live?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I see, so your brother is a member on this forum?


I'm assuming she means through youtube, not this forum. I know that when I went to view it it had more dislikes than likes, and there were about three nasty comments on the video.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> I'm assuming she means through youtube, not this forum. I know that when I went to view it it had more dislikes than likes, and there were about three nasty comments on the video.


What did the video show?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> What did the video show?


Just her little brother talking about the dog and then the dog - cute little thing. It's a shame that it has no life ahead of it if it stays where it's at right now.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Just her little brother talking about the dog and then the dog - cute little thing. It's a shame that it has no life ahead of it if it stays where it's at right now.


I agree, how awful though.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah. At least the parents aren't breeding the animals (so far that we know) and adding to the already overpopulated explosion of unwanted animals.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys. I know posting about this isn't going to change anything, but I still feel like I need to spit it out because it happened today.

I was out the back cleaning the pool a few hours ago, and Caesar (the pup) wanted to get down to me from the balcony above. The balcony is about 1.5 meters high, and he was trying to squeeze through the railing. So I had to keep holding him and pushing him back, until finally I decided to pick him up and take him inside.

My father was there and I said to him I'd like to keep Caesar inside the house while I work on the pool because he's going to get himself hurt. My dad responded with "Let him fall, he will learn the hard way". I told him that Caesar could get hurt if he falls because it's solid concrete below, and he told me just dont worry about it.

So I went back out and was cleaning the pool. My father came out to the balcony to watch. Then Caesar started pushing through the gaps on the railing again. I yelled "Dad, stop him!" and my dad just stood there and watched. Caesar climbed through, and fell straight into the pavement below on to his back. Thankfully he got back up and seemed ok, but then by dad walked down and hit him..

I can't deny that it worked though. Caesar doesnt try to go through the railing anymore, but still. Totally the wrong way to go about training him..


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know, but this is starting to smell funny. i feel that the more ppl become aggressive in their comments the more annoying and heart breaking the posts about the pup become. I pray that this is not happening for real, and if it is, then i really don't know what to say other than GET OUT OF THERE!!!


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

nitemares said:


> I don't know, but this is starting to smell funny. i feel that the more ppl become aggressive in their comments the more annoying and heart breaking the posts about the pup become. I pray that this is not happening for real, and if it is, then i really don't know what to say other than GET OUT OF THERE!!!


If it sounds so bad that it's hard to believe then that's sad for me to hear. All our animals have been treated like this throughout my entire life, and honestly, it doesn't feel abnormal when these things happen. 

When you grow up around this kind of thing it seems much less serious than it actually is. These forums have made me realize that.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

"My father was there and I said to him I'd like to keep Caesar inside the house while I work on the pool because he's going to get himself hurt. My dad responded with "Let him fall, he will learn the hard way". I told him that Caesar could get hurt if he falls because it's solid concrete below, and he told me just dont worry about it."

Are you kidding me? I just lost a 14 week old kitten from him falling off the 4th floor of my apartment to the concrete. Unfortunately Nasa didn't get a chance to LEARN a lesson obviously the pup wanted down because he wanted to interact with you, why didn't you put him on a leash and bring him down, tie him to something? Sorry but it really grinds my gears to learn that you KNOW what's being done is completely wrong no question about it, and yes, you care, but you didn't do anything to stop the situation. What if the pup had severely hurt himself? What would happen, I'm guessing nobody in your family would pay a vet bill for him so he would have been put down due to your negligence of not taking further action.. Sorry, that's just how I feel. Accidents CAN be prevented. Maybe I'm wrong because it just hit a soft spot in me due to what just happened to my kitten less than a month ago but seriously.. you're 21. I'm 19 and I know what initiative needs to be taken to help a potentially harmful situation. Thank God he wasn't hurt. 

As for crate training, doesn't anybody think that it could backfire and the family would abusive the crate and put him in the crate for unreasonable purposes? I guess you have to try and see what happens.. Furthermore, I wouldn't move out without slapping your dad upside the head. I know what it's like to live in a house with parents who don't listen to you and say all the information on the internet is BS and whatnot but patience.. and education. Remind them that the PUPPY can be compared to a human baby. I always told my family that the puppy doesn't know anything it is not taught. And that them acting out, chewing things etc. is normal behaviour to them unless otherwise corrected. At least knock some sense into your brother, I'm guessing he's young enough to make an impression on. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Kaity said:


> "My father was there and I said to him I'd like to keep Caesar inside the house while I work on the pool because he's going to get himself hurt. My dad responded with "Let him fall, he will learn the hard way". I told him that Caesar could get hurt if he falls because it's solid concrete below, and he told me just dont worry about it."
> 
> Are you kidding me? I just lost a 14 week old kitten from him falling off the 4th floor of my apartment to the concrete. Unfortunately Nasa didn't get a chance to LEARN a lesson obviously the pup wanted down because he wanted to interact with you, why didn't you put him on a leash and bring him down, tie him to something? Sorry but it really grinds my gears to learn that you KNOW what's being done is completely wrong no question about it, and yes, you care, but you didn't do anything to stop the situation. What if the pup had severely hurt himself? What would happen, I'm guessing nobody in your family would pay a vet bill for him so he would have been put down due to your negligence of not taking further action.. Sorry, that's just how I feel. Accidents CAN be prevented. Maybe I'm wrong because it just hit a soft spot in me due to what just happened to my kitten less than a month ago but seriously.. you're 21. I'm 19 and I know what initiative needs to be taken to help a potentially harmful situation. Thank God he wasn't hurt.
> 
> ...


I really don't know what to do anymore. Unless I want to get yelled at and eventually be kicked out, I can't push things too far. I DO want to help the puppy, and I do want to make sure it's taken care of. But the people I'm living with won't allow it.

Until I've saved more money and have a better paying job, I can't be calling the shots. When I am in a good position, I will most likely move out and take my animals with me. But right I can only do so much.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

You have your own pets living there too? That's reason enough to leave. Have you considered finding a roomate at all, is it an option for you at all? Or try to take up a second job or funds if you're a student - there are lots of options in Canada and its quite expensive here I'm not sure what its like in Australia or what part you live in but there has to be something for you. Best of luck.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Kaity said:


> You have your own pets living there too? That's reason enough to leave. Have you considered finding a roomate at all, is it an option for you at all? Or try to take up a second job or funds if you're a student - there are lots of options in Canada and its quite expensive here I'm not sure what its like in Australia or what part you live in but there has to be something for you. Best of luck.


Sorry, by my own pets I mean our family ones. I didn't buy any of the animals here, but I'm certainly the only one who takes care of them (minus Caesar. I'm not allowed to take care of him at all).

And it's expensive to rent here at the moment, so I'm trying to save some money and I'm looking for a better job.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm getting kicked out tomorrow.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I lied I will post one last thing,,there should be no reason on this earth if you do not take those animals with you, that you can't call the breeder of this puppy, who's ad is still listed with phone numbers, and tell them exactly whats going on with a puppy THEY bred..if you don't, I'm sorry, your no better than your father


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ok I lied I will post one last thing,,there should be no reason on this earth if you do not take those animals with you, that you can't call the breeder of this puppy, who's ad is still listed with phone numbers, and tell them exactly whats going on with a puppy THEY bred..if you don't, I'm sorry, your no better than your father


 
I agree whole-heartedly with this and what most are saying about this whole story. I've found it somewhat fishy since they got the puppy and she wasn't allowed to touch it. 

Now, I know that there can be some cruel people in the world, but to be in SUCH a predicament that you cannot even afford the basics of moving yourself out (or staying with someone, I mean come on - I have friends that at least would let me stay for a few days to get back on me feet, even at their expense - the OP HAS to have one of those......or OTHER family members that aren't as ignorant as her father), and that you cannot do SOMETHING about these animals, then you really aren't any better than your father. It's like being abused by a spouse or a loved one - you don't want to say anything because not only could you lose ties, but you'd be out of resources and income from that person, but you don't like being beaten.

This is just so frustrating. 

Now that you are, for sure, being kicked out - TAKE THE **** ANIMALS WITH YOU or SOMETHING! God, even taking them to the pound at this point would be better than the life they _seemingly_ have right now.

And I hate to be a total skeptic and not believe this girl, but, somehow I don't believe the entire story. I hate to say it. I just can't believe that with every passing day, so much ridiculousness happens and all she does is complain about how she can't do anything about it and the animals are going to die, be hurt, be abused, etc. I could understand if she was like 12 or something - even 16. But she's a grown adult.

You all can hate me for saying the above, that's fine. I just can't take this ridiculousness anymore, even if it is true. Why do I have the feeling that one of these posts is going to be comprised of 'he killed the puppy today'?

Whatever. I'm done.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

okay, i lied too, 'cause here i am again. what a load of crap on a cracker. 

to the OP...if all this garbage is true you have serious mental health problems to be a part of it. too much of it does not make sense. where in the world (that is not a third world country), does anyone think it's okay to treat animals this way. where. 

cosmicbanana, i seriously wonder if you're a troll.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So if you get kicked out, will you not be able to post any more stories about your family?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

katieliz said:


> okay, i lied too, 'cause here i am again. what a load of crap on a cracker.
> 
> to the OP...if all this garbage is true you have serious mental health problems to be a part of it. too much of it does not make sense. where in the world (that is not a third world country), does anyone think it's okay to treat animals this way. where.
> 
> cosmicbanana, i seriously wonder if you're a troll.



I have no idea if her story is true or not. But I do think you know that there are people in this very country that treat their animals just as bad, if not even worse than the way she claims her family is treating theirs. Look at some of the stories we have seen. Dogs left chained outside to starve in the elements, puppies put in bags and thrown away like garbage, puppies zip tied to a gate so tight they either died before morning or had to be PTS from their injuries, dogfighting, the list goes on and on. 

Plus, if her father is really that much of a controlling a-hole, I would imagine he isn't really that great of a dad to his kids either. It can be tough to break out of those situations. 

I hope she is a troll. I am sickened by the thought of the life these two pups will have. But if she isn't then getting kicked out will be the best thing that has happened to her. She needs to get the **** away from her family. And she needs to take the dogs when she goes. If she can't keep them, I hope she will at least drop them off at a shelter when she goes.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Look at some of the stories we have seen. Dogs left chained outside to starve in the elements, puppies put in bags and thrown away like garbage, puppies zip tied to a gate so tight they either died before morning or had to be PTS from their injuries, dogfighting, the list goes on and on.


 
It's a cold, sad reality, but it's a true one. There are a LOT worse things that this family could be doing to these dogs - let's hope that this is the worst (that has been listed so far) fate that will ever befall these dogs.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just out of curiousity, is there somewhere in the posts that indicates the OP is female, for some reason my feeling was that the poster was male. does it say and i missed it??? just wondering.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the fact that these kinds of things go on everyday, probably hundreds of times a day, all over the world, is why i encouraged the OP (on the outside chance that this is a real poster with a real circumstance), to step-up for these animals. and there are quite a few ways they could have done that, short of stealing and turning loose, etc. now, according to legend, there is no chance for that, as the OP has been "kicked out". and btw, OP, what does the handle cosmicbanana mean??? just curious.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

katieliz said:


> just out of curiousity, is there somewhere in the posts that indicates the OP is female, for some reason my feeling was that the poster was male. does it say and i missed it??? just wondering.


 
You know.....I don't know if it does  for some reason......I just assumed it was a girl


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

katieliz said:


> cosmicbanana, i seriously wonder if you're a troll.


Been wondering the same since post one, and some small details have almost confirmed it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I noticed this thread going on and on for so long that I finally looked at it. I was wondering if all of you were really believing all that. It is remotely possible, but I don't really think it's all true. Perhaps bits and pieces but I don't buy the whole never-ending story here.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

3000+ views 138 replies and I for one don't believe it. What a waste of people's time and sincerity.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He or she is getting kicked out tomorrow, so there probably won't be any posts for a while -- after tomorrow that is, when he or she is kicked out. Good the pool got cleaned before that happened.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

selzer said:


> He or she is getting kicked out tomorrow, so there probably won't be any posts for a while -- after tomorrow that is, when he or she is kicked out. Good the pool got cleaned before that happened.


Yep. Glad about the pool though.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

[LEFT said:


> katieliz[/LEFT];2264897]just out of curiousity​, is there somewhere in the posts that indicates the OP is female, for some reason my feeling was that the poster was male. does it say and i missed it??? just wondering.


I have no idea, and now you make me think about, it is very sexist on my own part. I just assumed that someone that felt so helpless and so concerned about what papa and big brother could think HAS to be a female.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> I'm getting kicked out tomorrow.


Tomorrow? Is your dad being kind and giving you 24 hours to find a place to stay instead of kicking you out today?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Catu said:


> I have no idea, and now you make me think about, it is very sexist on my own part. I just assumed that someone that felt so helpless and so concerned about what papa and big brother could think HAS to be a female.


 
Haha, mine too......but I mean, how many of you can imagine a 22 (I believe that was the age) year old male acting this submissive, whiney, helpless, unable to do anything about something that is upsetting the OP so much....idk....I think it's ridiculous of either gender to act this way once they are adults, but that's just my view.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually, I was feeling that OP was a teenager. A boy teenager.

Personally, I think it's a little harsh to call somebody a liar just b/c of a few post somebody wrote on a forum. That's just me though.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> Actually, I was feeling that OP was a teenager. A boy teenager.
> 
> Personally, I think it's a little harsh to call somebody a liar just b/c of a few post somebody wrote on a forum. That's just me though.



:lurking:

I bet y'all money it's the big guy in the background in that video that keeps annoying the video guy.
Trolls get my but in trouble....


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Alexandria610 said:


> Haha, mine too......but I mean, how many of you can imagine a 22 (I believe that was the age) year old male acting this submissive, whiney, helpless, unable to do anything about something that is upsetting the OP so much....idk....I think it's ridiculous of either gender to act this way once they are adults, but that's just my view.


I called her a female because I saw others doing so and they weren't corrected. 

It's nice that you can assume though that everyone is raised to stand up for themselves and is raised with the self esteem to do so though. In a perfect world every child would be raised with perfect parents and would be able to stand up for themselves and their pets. And therapists could go out of business altogether. Unfortunately, some kids aren't raised like that.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I called her a female because I saw others doing so and they weren't corrected.
> 
> It's nice that you can assume though that everyone is raised to stand up for themselves and is raised with the self esteem to do so though. In a perfect world every child would be raised with perfect parents and would be able to stand up for themselves and their pets. And therapists could go out of business altogether. Unfortunately, some kids aren't raised like that.


That must have been why I called the OP a she, as well, because I don't usually assume about others based on what they post until it gets to that final point (but at that point, I already had it in my mind that it was a girl). 

I don't assume that all children can be raised to stand up for themselves and have the self esteem to do so - I don't even have that ability most of the time, as I have always had VERY low self-esteem. Please do not assume what I think by one post. Perhaps I am too easily influenced by my surroundings, as most people by that age can at least try to do something about the situation, rather than just continue on and on about the bad situation and how there is 100%, absolutely NOTHING that can be done on their part, even though many knowledgeable people that are doing nothing but trying to ease the animals' supposed suffering and make life easier on the OP keep posting on here with advice. 

As I have said earlier in some of my posts, I wouldn't know what to do in the OP's situation other than try to find a way out without breaking bridges, or try to find a way to help ease the situation. However, the more frustrated I became with the endless story and bad situation after bad situation, the quicker I was to jump on the hate bandwagon and act like an ignorant ass. I shouldn't have, and I apologize for that. What I don't apologize for is having a bad feeling about the entire story and expressing that.

That being said, please do not assume, from one or two frustrated posts on my part, that I think a certain way.

EDIT: As for the therapist comment, I actually do attend sessions with one and he has helped me immensely and continues to do so, so I am appreciative that they are not going to go out of business.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I know I may have my head chewed off for this... But, I think it needs to be said. 

I haven't said anything about this thread, and really didn't want to. It sickens me to read what's in this thread. However, I am not sure what to believe, and IMO what needed to be said has already been said... so I'm not going into it. 

Though, what I do have to say is... I really don't think it's right to assume someones financial ability and say that they are wrong for the position they are in, or criticize them for not changing it right away when not even truly knowing their situation to begin with. It's not always possible for someone to just up and move out of where they are... especially when there's a reason for them to be there to begin with. We don't know the OP's true reasons for being there, or what's happened in their personal life, or even their health (mental and physical).

After some unfortunate events in my life, I am back living with my family. I don't enjoy that fact, I miss living on my own. However, it's impossible for me at this moment in time to just up and leave. I do not have anywhere to live other then here, and until I can get back on my feet again... I have to live under this roof and abide by their rules. It's not my first choice and I definitely can't wait to have my own space again with my dog and take care of myself completely..... it's just not possible right now. I can definitely understand that part of this situation. It's a horrible predicament to be stuck in.... definitely not a high point in life.

Because the OP just posted this... what, like a week ago?... It's a bit harsh to assume that someone in that situation should just jump right up and leave, and if they don't right away, they are a horrible person. 

I'm not in ANY way agreeing or siding with anything the OP has said within the terms of the dogs, or any of their animals. I am just saying... I think the post went a bit too far when it hit the financial/personal subject.

With that said... if my family ever treated me or my animals in that way (thank god I grew up in a family of animal lovers... so, they wouldn't even think of harming anything emotionally or physically).... I would be busting my rear end to find a way out of that situation as soon as I possibly could, and my animals would be finding another home for the time being. I wouldn't be talking to my family again either. I could never witness an animal being mistreated... let alone live in it.

If this is all true, I feel really sorry that the OP has to be witness to this every day, and to have such a cruel family..... but, I feel even more sorry for those poor animals. If this is not true.... then, I do have to agree.. the OP is a sick person... even to think of such harsh treatment to an innocent animal.... very sad. But, I will let Karma take care of that.. not my place. Like I said, I am not siding with the OP or agree with anything that's been done to these animals.... I just don't want to see people pinned and shunned for something that may be out of their control at the moment.

I hope I haven't offended anyone, or stepped on any nerves... Not trying to. Just felt it had to be said... 

To the OP: If this is true, then I hope you are strong for yourself and these animals and something good comes to you soon regarding your living arrangements and financially so you can not only take care of your own well being, but also these poor animals. I also hope you have the strength to stand up and be these animals voices, since they don't have one. I sincerely wish for you to find the right thing to do for them... whether that is moving out and bringing them with you, calling the breeder where the GSD came from, or somehow getting animal control or a rescue to help you out... you know your situation better then anyone... do what you think is best. For the sake of these animals, I hope you are not just posting on here to rant and then not doing anything about it. Just please do what you can to better this situation for all of you. It's the right thing to do. The best of luck. If it's not true, please refrain from posting here any longer.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I swear to the moon and the stars, this post is fake and this member is a troll. This is the best way to get us all worked up and upset. It certainly is upsetting me.

*IF THIS IS NOT FAKE *- I don't care who you are, or how your family is, get that poor, innocent creature out of there. Find a home for him online and take him there ASAP. There is no excuse for the abuse that puppy is experiencing, and you need to be honourable and rescue that dog before it dies. No matter who you are or what your situation is, you CANNOT allow that poor pup to suffer like this and be mistreated. Your dad kicked him after he let him fall off the balcony? I would have been in jail for beating some sense into my dad.

If you are not some very successful, very clever troll - DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Regardless of the situation that may or may not be occurring, this thread upset us all to the point that we started quarrelling and siding against each other, and *that* in itself has upset me.

I apologize if I upset or offended anyone with anything I said throughout this thread, OP included. All I wanted to do was try and give a lost soul some friendly advice and try to make the situation better, but I let the heat of my emotions and frustration get the better of me. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

For me it's not because of the story itself that i don't believe the OP, the story is very believable. It's the sequence of events and how the OPs posts keep getting more heartbreaking and more aggressive the more ppl attack her/him. just doesn't seem right. 
I really hope for the animals sake that this is not true, and if it is, advising a person to get out of bad and abusive relationship, whether romantic or family is the right thing to do.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

nobody called the OP a liar. when you've been here for awhile you get a certain red flag vibe. as far as having to move back home...if home was somewhere where either animal or human abuse was going on, there would be no moving back home for me. there are alternatives. 

each us bears the responsibility of speaking out and standing up against violence and abuse. one voice hears another, maybe another never had the courage to before but now stands up and speaks out, someone else then finds the courage...all these voices join together and great things can be accomplished. regarding violence and abuse, i will say again...you can only be part of the problem or part of the solution. sorry for the rant, i am so weary of all the violence and abuse in this world. it's not the answer.

the thread does have a certain troll vibe to it tho. and hey, my first thought was teenage boy too, possibly because of the "handle" they've chosen...uh oh, i might be sexist too, lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Alexandria610 said:


> Regardless of the situation that may or may not be occurring, this thread upset us all to the point that we started quarrelling and siding against each other, and *that* in itself has upset me.
> 
> I apologize if I upset or offended anyone with anything I said throughout this thread, OP included. All I wanted to do was try and give a lost soul some friendly advice and try to make the situation better, but I let the heat of my emotions and frustration get the better of me.
> 
> I'm sorry.


I approached this thread in the beginning with the whole Malinois16 thing fresh in my mind. I did not post for a while. And it got more and more bazaar. And more and more looks like someone who simply had nothing better to do than to get us riled up. When I first posted on this, this person has been on the site since August and has not posted on any other thread. That is odd. I mean, there is something here for ANYONE who loves dogs, and at any level. You would think with two puppies, he or she might be interested in training puppies, feeding puppies, puppy behavior or development. It is just so odd, that there was no other interest. 

But it is not, in and of itself proof that they are not real. And there are yucky people out there that do not treat animals well. 

I do not notice people going back and forth, taking sides. I think some people are more or less feeling that this person is pulling our legs. Some are not convinced and are trying to continue to give advice in case the person is desperately in the need of help.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know what I have to do to prove that I'm speaking the truth. I am not some internet troll, my only intention when I came on here was to hear some outside advice and opinion on my situation because I am alone in all of this.

Something that I've always had a problem with was how to deal with a situation. At the worst of times I say and do things I don't intend to do, and sometimes I only think of myself and not what others are feeling. The only reason I come to a forum is because I can hear what others have to say about my predicament and maybe I can get a grip on reality. 

If it's photos you all want, I'll get those for you. Of the dirty pillows, and the small kennel Caesar and Asher are forced to sleep in every night. 

Some of you are right about there being missing pieces of the story here and there, and that's true. I don't intend to tell everyone personal things about myself or things I don't think are worth mentioning. Another reason my story on here might be a little patchy is because there is another thread somewhere that I'm posting all this and I'm discussing things with them also. That thread is far more active, with around 10 posts a day so I tend to go back there a lot to post. There are also more photos on there.
If it interests you: *My neglecting family is getting a German Shepherd*

If you still don't believe my story, then fine. I really do not care - There are others on here who have given me some helpful advice already. 

Also a bit of an update on whats happened in the last few hours. It turns out I'm not going to be kicked out. I got into a fight with my dad's girlfriend last tonight - she was speaking ill of my mother so I blasted her. And since I apologized for it this morning, my father is allowing me to stay.

There is a lot of history when it comes to me and my fathers relationship. But to put it simply, I moved back here 2 weeks ago hoping things would have changed. When I left this household in 2007 things got pretty bad with my father and brother, so I ended up getting a job and just getting my own apartment.

A lot of things happened over the last few years while I was away. I changed a lot, and I was mostly under the impression my father and brother had changed too and I could once again move back in our family house and be with my brothers and be happy. After all, I am 21 years old now so I thought I might have gained some respect. Especially when I moved out at 17 and my dad told me I wouldn't last a week, and I lasted 4 years. 

All this goes a lot deeper than just the dog. but let's just say things haven't changed at all and my father shows me no respect still and doesn't give me any freedom. It's kind of hard going from an apartment where I could make my own decisions, to living with my father where I'm treated like a 12 year old. I guess this is partially my fault. Being away for 4 years really made me forget what it was really like living here. And this served as a wake up call as to why I moved out in the first place.

I regret moving back here, but at the same it bides me time to save some money and find a better job so when I move out, I can stay out and live better this time.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Well you and I were on the same page Selzer. The person you mentioned had a habit of some new circumstance occuring as soon as things started to die down.
I stayed away from this for the same reason you did but after awhile you wonder what is going on over there to elicit that many responses.

Here's the thing for me. Everything the OP posted has been answered in many ways over and over. So to me it's now going into weird thread land.
If their is such a person he/she with all these problems then he/she needs at hand close to home help. The OP has recieved more advice than probably needed from strangers on the internet.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> The OP has recieved more advice than probably needed from strangers on the internet.


This is true. There is only so much I can do because of the position I am in. I am between a rock and a hard place.

When I have some good news, which I'm sure I will some time in the future I'll come back to let you all know. I'm hoping to save Asher at the least.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jack's Dad said:


> Well you and I were on the same page Selzer. The person you mentioned had a habit of some new circumstance occuring as soon as things started to die down.
> I stayed away from this for the same reason you did but after awhile you wonder what is going on over there to elicit that many responses.
> 
> Here's the thing for me. Everything the OP posted has been answered in many ways over and over. So to me it's now going into weird thread land.
> If their is such a person he/she with all these problems then he/she needs at hand close to home help. The OP has recieved more advice than probably needed from strangers on the internet.


Well, there ARE similarities. Like in this last post. She offers to take pictures of the pillows and post them. She provides a link to another thread -- oops, he or she provides a link to another thread, and the very first sentence has a major typo -- she lives in a family of six, here it's eight. 

Two different user names, but cosmicbanana might have been taken over there. 

So we have someone with a 16 page thread here, and a 7 page thread there, and searching for more advice/sympathy for a situation that over there anyway she says she can leave, move out of, but she has it good here. Sorry, he or she has it good here.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> Well, there ARE similarities. Like in this last post. She offers to take pictures of the pillows and post them. She provides a link to another thread -- oops, he or she provides a link to another thread, and the very first sentence has a major typo -- she lives in a family of six, here it's eight.
> 
> Two different user names, but cosmicbanana might have been taken over there.
> 
> So we have someone with a 16 page thread here, and a 7 page thread there, and searching for more advice/sympathy for a situation that over there anyway she says she can leave, move out of, but she has it good here. Sorry, he or she has it good here.


I'm not sure why I lied and said there were 8 of us. I think at that point I was trying to remain anonymous because I was afraid my brother who was looking on German Shepherd sites at the time might stumble across the thread. That's all pointless now though because I've revealed names and photos.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And who exactly goes on a GSD site and tells about a JRT puppy and a GSD puppy, and then says she is hoping to save the JRT at least? Like that will not inflame people.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very strange thread that just got stranger with the link to the other website. I think you have issues that can't be resolved on an Internet website. I find it odd that you have posted this not only here but other places on line as well. Thankfully the other site appears to be even more dramatic than this one. Good luck. Perhaps there are other ways in this world that you can get attention.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> And who exactly goes on a GSD site and tells about a JRT puppy and a GSD puppy, and then says she is hoping to save the JRT at least? Like that will not inflame people.


Because a GSD is a big dog, and if I move out I doubt it's going to be a suitable place for such a large dog (an apartment). I don't mean to say things with the intention to upset people, I'm just being realistic here.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Cosmicbanana said:


> I'm not sure why I lied and said there were 8 of us. .


Maybe there was 8 originally, but your father locked them out and they are no longer considered part of your family so now your really not allowed to discuss the 'other ones'....being the rebel that you are, you slipped and accidently counted everyone?????


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Figured it out, the party from Canada moved to Australia.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Figured it out, the party from Canada moved to Australia.


What do you mean?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Because a GSD is a big dog, and if I move out I doubt it's going to be a suitable place for such a large dog (an apartment). I don't mean to say things with the intention to upset people, I'm just being realistic here.


Just for your information, the vast majority on this forum do not have 30 acres and a flock of sheep for our gigantic dogs. 

Many of our dogs are crated during the day when we are not home -- even a tiny efficiency has room for a crate. 

And when we are home, the size of the structure does not matter at all because wherever we are, the dog is like our little tail, following behind us, or trotting before us, and when we stop and sit, passing out at our feet. 

A huge fenced in yard does not exercise our dogs, they need to have walks and we can take a long line along and let them run in a park or playground or field. 

Just trying to be realistic here.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> Just for your information, the vast majority on this forum do not have 30 acres and a flock of sheep for our gigantic dogs.
> 
> Many of our dogs are crated during the day when we are not home -- even a tiny efficiency has room for a crate.
> 
> ...


You are right, I'm sorry.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

The day my father and brother went to buy Caesar I attempted to call the breeder on their home phone and the 2 mobile numbers they had up on the website but nobody answered. And I tried a few more times over the course of an hour, which by that time my father and brother would have arrived there so it was too late. I was hoping I could warn them about selling the dog to my brother.

If I did get in touch with them now though, what do you think they'd do?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rosa you are so kind, lolol...

interestingly enough, most of the posts i skimmed through on the other site referred to the OP as "he" and the OP never corrected that assumption. maybe that goes along with trying distort identifying factors, like the number of people in the family. and whoa, on that other site there's no censorship...those peeps _came down hard_.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hopefully they would be some PO"D, you could do it anonymously, say your a neighbor ..


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> hopefully they would be some PO"D, you could do it anonymously, say your a neighbor ..


I was arguing with my father all day yesterday about the puppy not being treated right. It would be a little too convenient if he got a call from the breeder or RSPCA.

And again, call me a wuss or a pathetic excuse of a 21 year old. But I have to look out for myself as well, and I definitely don't want to be kicked to the curb at this time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

then you shouldn't be posting all this stuff here getting people fired up because you'd rather have your meals cooked for you, your laundry done and a nice bed to sleep in.. 

I have little sympathy for anyone who treats animals like this, nor anyone who can live in a house with someone like this and does nothing about it but rant on the internet looking for a pity party. 

Time to grow up and stand for something other than yourself.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> then you shouldn't be posting all this stuff here getting people fired up because you'd rather have your meals cooked for you, your laundry done and a nice bed to sleep in..
> 
> I have little sympathy for anyone who treats animals like this, nor anyone who can live in a house with someone like this and does nothing about it but rant on the internet looking for a pity party.
> 
> Time to grow up and stand for something other than yourself.


Amen!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> then you shouldn't be posting all this stuff here getting people fired up because you'd rather have your meals cooked for you, your laundry done and a nice bed to sleep in..
> 
> I have little sympathy for anyone who treats animals like this, nor anyone who can live in a house with someone like this and does nothing about it but rant on the internet looking for a pity party.
> 
> Time to grow up and stand for something other than yourself.


Your not holding anything back. Are you Dianne? Please don't.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> then you shouldn't be posting all this stuff here getting people fired up because you'd rather have your meals cooked for you, your laundry done and a nice bed to sleep in..
> 
> I have little sympathy for anyone who treats animals like this, nor anyone who can live in a house with someone like this and does nothing about it but rant on the internet looking for a pity party.
> 
> Time to grow up and stand for something other than yourself.


I only came here for advice, that is all. I've already made calls and emails to the RSPCA and I've already asked friends, family, and neighbors if they'd take some of these animals but I've had no luck. The only solution I've seen is to move out and bring the animals with me, and I've already said multiple time thats what I'm doing.



> you'd rather have your meals cooked for you, your laundry done and a nice bed to sleep in


I do my own laundry and I also do at least half of the housework here myself. So please don't go accusing me of being some spoiled brat.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> Amen!


I couldn't agree more. This is not a board where you whine about your lifestyle. You chose to move back home, you need to deal with that choice. You whine about your father not treating you with respect because you are so grown up now??? Get real. Your all over the Internet whining about a situation your doing nothing about....does that seem like mature behavior to you?? Enough is enough.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> I couldn't agree more. This is not a board where you whine about your lifestyle. You chose to move back home, you need to deal with that choice. You whine about your father not treating you with respect because you are so grown up now??? Get real. Your all over the Internet whining about a situation your doing nothing about....does that seem like mature behavior to you?? Enough is enough.


I'm already looking for a new job so I can get out of the situation. In a perfect world I could just pack my bags and walk out the door. But the reality is I cannot do that if I can't pay rent, pay the bills, and pay for food.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

And you know what - I really did want to move out last night. The only reason I apologized to my father and his stupid girlfriend was because my little brother was crying that I was leaving him again. So don't tell me that I only think of myself


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Cosmicbanana said:


> *And again, call me a wuss or a pathetic excuse of a 21 year old*. But I have to look out for myself as well, and I definitely don't want to be kicked to the curb at this time.


You got it!


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> You got it!


Then maybe you should get on a plane and come down here and rescue the dogs yourself? Other than the fact it's my family, how are saving these dogs more my responsibility than yours?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cosmicbanana said:


> how are saving these dogs more my responsibility than yours?


Because you are physically there, you have seen the abuse first hand, among other things. I volunteer for a shelter - I don't do it for money (hint: volunteer) don't do it for popularity, don't do it for any other reason than to save animals and make a better life for them. In fact, I spend more money on gas and tolls to even get to the location that is an hour away. They aren't mine, but they are animals. Animals lovers seem to understand the concept of saving an animal, no matter how great or small, that is in danger - even if they have no tie to it whatsoever.

If your post was the logical answer, no animals would ever be rescued or saved in any way.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Because you are physically there, you have seen the abuse first hand, among other things. I volunteer for a shelter - I don't do it for money (hint: volunteer) don't do it for popularity, don't do it for any other reason than to save animals and make a better life for them. In fact, I spend more money on gas and tolls to even get to the location that is an hour away. They aren't mine, but they are animals. Animals lovers seem to understand the concept of saving an animal, no matter how great or small, that is in danger - even if they have no tie to it whatsoever.
> 
> If your post was the logical answer, no animals would ever be rescued or saved in any way.


I want to help my animals just as much as the next person. I am only making my point that people here shouldn't be judging me on what little they know about me. And not only that, it isn't me who is causing the neglect and abuse on these animals, so please don't take your frustrations out on me. I am doing more for these animals than anybody else.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Other than the fact it's my family, how are saving these dogs more my responsibility than yours?


ROFL. I guess we did overlook that simple detail that it's YOUR FAMILY....what was I thinking??? I could have been on a plane all this time off to do my duties in saving these dogs. I'm sure glad you found ME on this World Wide Web and have clarified MY responsibilities in saving YOUR FAMILY'S DOGS. I tell ya what. Why don't you pm me your address and phone number and I can do my duties and report the situation to the correct authorities. This way your father won't blame you....you can even bring him here and to the other website and show him it was some person you met on line that did it (just a helpful hint, I would suggest you not let him read all the crap you wrote about him...he might get mad and lock you in a room). So there you go, I'll do that and this way all this sillyness will be over.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> Then maybe you should get on a plane and come down here and rescue the dogs yourself? Other than the fact it's my family, how are saving these dogs more my responsibility than yours?


UNBELIEVABLE! Here is a link to one of my threads that may clarify what is occurring here to everyone-http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/160898-beware-internet-trolls.html


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Cosmicbanana said:


> I want to help my animals just as much as the next person. I am only making my point that people here shouldn't be judging me on what little they know about me. And not only that, it isn't me who is causing the neglect and abuse on these animals, so please don't take your frustrations out on me. I am doing more for these animals than anybody else.


Wanting to help them isn't really enough. You have to understand that everyone here is literally powerless to do anything because they're not our animals, we don't live there and witness the abuse, we are not physically present to do anything. You are. You're the one that posted this information on a public board, do you expect people not to judge you? Would you like everyone to be sympathetically patting you on the head for what...caring? If you can't take the comments, then perhaps you shouldn't share so much with strangers. We can only base comments/suggestions/criticisms on the information you choose to share.

I also think that you are just a troll and trying to rile everyone up. But hey, I could be wrong, but I doubt it!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread should be PTS.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

k_sep said:


> Wanting to help them isn't really enough. You have to understand that everyone here is literally powerless to do anything because they're not our animals, we don't live there and witness the abuse, we are not physically present to do anything. You are. You're the one that posted this information on a public board, do you expect people not to judge you? Would you like everyone to be sympathetically patting you on the head for what...caring? If you can't take the comments, then perhaps you shouldn't share so much with strangers. We can only base comments/suggestions/criticisms on the information you choose to share.


When I tell everyone that I cannot afford to move out at this very moment, and that I'm looking for a better job so I can move out with my animals, I get criticized for not doing it fast/good enough. What do you expect I say to that?

And poor you guys, I'm getting you angry on an internet forum so I must be a troll. Maybe you should understand that it's a ****ty situation that I happen to be stuck in, and I'm angry about it on a daily basis. Do you think I haven't fought with my brother and father already? My father and I were yelling at each other last night about it.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cosmicbanana said:


> And not only that, it isn't me who is causing the neglect and abuse on these animals, so please don't take your frustrations out on me.


Did I ever accuse you of abusing them? I think not. Please do not make inferences from my post. I was simply answering a question that _you _asked.



> I am doing more for these animals than anybody else.


As you should be.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Did I ever accuse you of abusing them?


I am inferring to everyone here who has been saying I am just as bad as my father and brother.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cosmicbanana said:


> I am inferring to everyone here who has been saying I am just as bad as my father and brother.


Then do not quote me unless you are referring directly to me or something I have said. That is just proper etiquette, and makes for a more understandable conversation.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Like I've said before, so long as the dogs and cats live on these premises things will not change. The only way their lives will improve is if they were found new homes, which I am working on.

I've already been in contact with the RSPCA but they've told me because the dogs are provided food and shelter (the kennel) there is nothing they can do. I can however push for it, and even report my father for hitting the puppy yesterday. I want to do all that I can with the laws, but at the same time if I do I will most likely be told to leave and I won't be able to come back. My 2 younger brothers live here and I definitely don't want my father stopping me from seeing them (which WILL happen). 

And that is the position I am in. I can save the dogs if I pushed for it, but I would screw up a lot of things in my life as well and with my family. Even though they neglect their animals, it still counts as stealing if I take their pets. I see that you do volunteering, and I respect you for that. But that's not nearly the same thing. Volunteering the only thing you are sacrificing is time and money, thats it. If I did what a lot of people here are suggesting I am sacrificing a lot more than that. I know it seems pointless that I'm posting here all the time. But the reason I'm doing it is because I'm trying to figure out what to do. Everything right now has it's consequences.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Give me a break... This thread has mushroom slap written all over it.

Mods... If you're willing to check the ip... I'd be willing to bet anything these posts are coming from Canada.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Give me a break... This thread has mushroom slap written all over it.
> 
> Mods... If you're willing to check the ip... I'd be willing to bet anything these posts are coming from Canada.



Unless that chick has also been posting for 2 years on a forum called "facepunch" for 2 years as well, I seriously doubt it. The OP joined that forum in 2009 and has over 800 posts. I doubt she would have lasted long on that forum.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Stop thinking about yourself for a minute and think back to the dogs? Have you even TRIED to educate your family about proper care and training or are you just bitching around yelling at them about it? Nobody is forcing you to take the animals with you if you can't even take care of yourself. How hard is it to get a crap job like at a coffee shop or fast food? Unless you're over qualified, go apply for McDonalds.. you do what YOU have to do to make a living for YOURSELF no matter what the circumstances, IMO. Maybe put some effort into in instead of posting here go perk up your resume a bit and get out of the house.

I understand you care about your brothers, but you can see them other ways unless they are toddlers.. you can see them after school before school, whatever. I wasn't allowed to go see my older sister when she was down and out and I'd leave to go walk the dog and meet up with her, it wasn't that hard. Don't scold me for assumptions or anything here but your situation DOES sound fishy and don't take it the wrong way (well, you're going to either way but I don't mean it offensively or in a judgemental manner) but if your father is abusive towards animals, what makes us all here think that he's not doing the same thing to not only you, but your brothers as well? So theres another thing on your plate, if he does why not try to obtain custody and funding for them? 

What good have you done for this puppy so far? Why can't you PHYSICALLY go to the breeders if you know their location, don't know if you do or not, but take photos and show them and tell them the evidence here. What about that law out there? For not walking your dog and providing food and water for them? I don't know if it was passed or not but if it was then it can't be hard to get through to the RSPCA, but I know first hand that the SPCA does poop all unless the animal is in dire need. If you put in a report, they will AT LEAST come by and check it out then asses the situation from there. 

Chances are, if you don't get along with your father now, you're never going to. Anything that happened in the past that caused you to move out on your behalf or his isn't going to change. People don't just change like that, I know alll about it. I had troubles in the start when I just told my parents I was bringing Vida home and they all the sudden had this puppy running around their house - she wasn't their puppy but still partially their problem. By speaking to them, just letting them know a few things changed their prospectives about her. Maybe you could do the same?

You're allowing your dad to abuse the animals, and you. I find it pretty unbelievable that you cannot get government funding and move out.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't read all the most recent posts, but come on. You can't just put this kind of stuff out here and expect it to go great. 

Personally, I think you should call the local shelter/ASPCA about your brother and father. They are horrific owners and don't deserve to have these dogs, and apparently you cannot take proper care of them either. Quit your whining and bitching and DO something.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sorry you are in such a poor situation, and I'm sorry for the dogs as well. If you get the dogs seized and get kicked out, they'll probably get more dogs and do the same thing to them. At least now with you living there they are less neglected, and you can do more for them when you are able to move out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure if we are in Canada, somewhere in Antarctica, Australia, or Southern California. It is too much to hope that one individual is just one of a kind. The OP does seem to like to write though. On the other thread, the seven tedious pages that I read through, you mentioned at one point that you were hoping that people would be offering to give the dog a home. I wonder if that is what you are hoping for.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

DharmasMom said:


> Unless that chick has also been posting for 2 years on a forum called "facepunch" for 2 years as well, I seriously doubt it. The OP joined that forum in 2009 and has over 800 posts. I doubt she would have lasted long on that forum.


Lets say its a "different" kind of forum...

Facepunch


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm really curious. WHAT exactly would people advise the OP to do? And I mean EXACTLY? I am assuming the economy is just as rough in Australia and he can't just go out and get a better paying job tomorrow. It probably takes time to find one. I know here, even with an education, finding a job takes time. 

As for finding a place to live, most people aren't in a financial position to just waltz into an apartment and start paying rent tomorrow. Again, I don't know about Australia, but here there are deposits to pay. It usually takes a good chunk of change to get into an apartment- therefore it usually takes a few months of planning and saving. 

As for just taking the animals, what are the laws in Australia regarding that? Here dogs are considered property. If he were just to take his brother's dogs when he left and his dad and brother decided to call the police, he could be in trouble and the dogs would just be returned. 

As for calling the RSPCA, according to the thread on facpunch, he has done that. They told him since the dog (JRT at the time) has food, water, shelter, that there is nothing they can do. Much like here. 

I admit it is a sucky, sucky situation. It makes everyone feel helpless and frustrated. I think it is easier to get mad at the OP and call/ assume he is a troll/Mal16/lying/whatever. I don't have any answers. Nada. Not a one. I wish I did.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I tried to go to that link but got:

*Sorry - You can't view this page!*

At times of heavy traffic we like to stop guests viewing the forums.
You can register to view the forums, come back later, or never come back again.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Catu said:


> Lets say its a "different" kind of forum...
> 
> Facepunch



Actually I have been lurking over there and checking it out. Interesting place. Reminds me of another forum I post on that is not nearly so polite and "civilized".


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> I'm really curious. WHAT exactly would people advise the OP to do? And I mean EXACTLY? I am assuming the economy is just as rough in Australia and he can't just go out and get a better paying job tomorrow. It probably takes time to find one. I know here, even with an education, finding a job takes time.
> 
> As for finding a place to live, most people aren't in a financial position to just waltz into an apartment and start paying rent tomorrow. Again, I don't know about Australia, but here there are deposits to pay. It usually takes a good chunk of change to get into an apartment- therefore it usually takes a few months of planning and saving.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I've been thinking as I've read this whole thing. I would like to add that as much as the situation sucks for those dogs the fact is they aren't her responsibility. She didn't ask them to get the dogs, nor did she ask them not to take care of them. I think it's great that she's doing what she can, and she's trying hard to take care of them well, but when/if she leaves I don't think she should feel guilty for not taking the dogs with her if she can't take them. Finding an apartment that will let you keep a dog (especially a large dog) can be challenging. When I was looking for an apartment I had a couple landlords tell me that they charged by the pound per month, so I would have been paying almost $1000 dollars a year to keep her someplace if I hadn't found this place. That's pretty steep, especially if you're working for minimum wage, and it's quite a sacrifice to ask someone to make for a dog that they didn't even want.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

You just said everything I left out! I agree, it is hard to find an apartment.. but what about a basement suite? I know I'm a snob and I don't want to share my living space with a landlord or somebody on top of me so I found a condo.. I like the individuality that comes along with it but that's just me. I don't suppose the economy is better there but I do know you can find lower cost apartments that DO accept pets.. If OP lives in the city, maybe moving to the suburbs is a better option. There are ALWAYS options and to sit and bitch and say that it's hard does nothing because I have been there and done that. I got out, but not before ensuring the pets at my moms house were taken great care of and if I have to pitch in to take BETTER care of them I do and I will. Heck I just got Vida a Louis Vuitton collar and leash today.. I absolutely spoil and love my dog so much that I'd rather give up EVERYTHING for her than to have anything and live without her because to me, a life without pets - a dog, a shepherd.. isn't a great life at all! Off topic sorry. 

OP I'm sure I can speak for a few people on here with this.. Take care, best of luck. Do what you have to do to better your life and continue the fight for the dogs. It may be easier for you to cut ties with your family because you know if those dogs get pulled from your father/brothers care, then they'll eventually just get a 'new' one. 

Animals are not disposable, and they are apart of the family. It still bothers me that you didn't really do anything about the puppy falling to the ground and your dad hitting it. I would've turned around done all I could even if it was wrong on my part. Remember you're the only voice for those dogs, so speak for them in a constructive manner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chelle, keep trying, you can get in, if you want to. There is some icky stuff over there. Or go in through the OP's link on page 16, then go for home -- worked for me. 

If we assume the post is for real, what can the OP do? Well, he or she had his or her bags packed a day or two ago. I read in one of the posts that there is a mother. 

Yes, the dogs are not his or her responsibility, I mean if he/she needs to leave, if he/she needs to leave without the dogs then that is what he/she needs to do. In fact taking the dogs would be wrong. At the same time, it is never ok to know about abuse and do nothing. Making the dogs live outside is something people do and if they have shelter, food and water, not much the authorities can do. But, kicking the puppy, hitting the puppy, allowing the puppy to fall and possibly injure itself, that constitutes cruelty, and Australia I am sure has some laws against it. 

However, if we believe the whole of the story, there is a reason why he/she did not move in with Mom at 17, went independent. So there may be history there as well. Once he or she is out of the situation, then she can call the RSCPA, and the breeder of the puppy. She said that they had to agree to some things, perhaps there was a contract, perhaps the puppy breeder might be able to get the puppy returned, hearing what's going on. Maybe. 

If this is true, staying in a controlling, abusive, unhealthy environment will make the victim more of a victim, less able to get out with every passing day. So encouraging her to get out is all we can do. 

She/He has younger brothers, well, by sticking around and accepting the situation, she is doing them no favors. She is teaching them learned-helplessness. Or, teaching them that it is better to do what is easy than to do what is right. 

For the puppies, as hard as this sounds, if they show signs of neglect, the authorities will snag them quicker. So her staying and providing for them might not be the best thing for them either. But that is incredibly sad. 

I think one must get themselves out of the pitt before they can hope to pull others to safety.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

chelle said:


> I tried to go to that link but got:
> 
> *Sorry - You can't view this page!*
> 
> ...


Then, lets say that if cosmicbanana wanted to ask in this forum if the drugs he/she recently got are stronger than what he/she usually consumes, the he/she would not be as welcomed as there.

But now you wont be able to see it because that thread, as the one about the GSD pupy were deleted and simazzarome, aka cosmicbanana, banned. He/she can be quite resourceful when he/she wants.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

DharmasMom said:


> I'm really curious. WHAT exactly would people advise the OP to do? And I mean EXACTLY? I am assuming the economy is just as rough in Australia and he can't just go out and get a better paying job tomorrow. It probably takes time to find one. I know here, even with an education, finding a job takes time.
> 
> As for finding a place to live, most people aren't in a financial position to just waltz into an apartment and start paying rent tomorrow. Again, I don't know about Australia, but here there are deposits to pay. It usually takes a good chunk of change to get into an apartment- therefore it usually takes a few months of planning and saving.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. 

The german shepherd will probably develop a barking problem soon enough anyway and be rehomed.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> The german shepherd will probably develop a barking problem soon enough anyway and be rehomed.


This is what happened to our last dog. She was an Alaskan Malamute and she was howling all night and went crazy at our doors when we came near, like jumping on it and scratching. We ended up rehoming her at my grandparents place, and she lives happy life now. Who knows, Caesar might very well end up there later on.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone. Please put aside everything that has been said today, because I need to ask for some puppy advice.

Today I've spent a collective 4 hours with Caesar and Asher in the backyard. I go out once every hour and spend about 30 minutes out there with them. This is easy because it is my day off, but I think this is good for the dogs.

A few things I'd like some advice and tips on though. First is Asher. I can't seem to play with Caesar without her going crazy and hogging all the fun. As soon as I bring a toy out thats it, she will not allow any room for the puppy. I think the best thing to do is keep Asher confined somewhere for a few minutes when I try to play with Caesar. But will that not stop Asher from her behavior?

Also, I understand Caesar is a puppy. But he is very hard to grab attention of. Like if I have a bright colored toy and hold it in front of his face and completely ignores it and just wants to get near me for a hug (which I do for him). But I'd really like to get him to pay attention! Does anyone know of any games I can easily teach him?

Last thing is about food. My father and brother like to dump all the dog food into 1 bowl and let the 2 dogs do a free for all. I don't think they like it though as they growl at each other lot. I suggested to my father to use 2 bowls, and he actually listened to me. So now when they feed the dogs they put the food in the 2 bowls and then just walk away. And of course, this results in one dog finishing before the other and then trying to steal food from the other.

I fed Asher and Caesar tonight myself (my brother will be mad. he told me last night NOT to feed Caesar. Well **** him). While they were both eating from their bowls, I gave them both pats and didn't leave until they were both finished. When Caesar finished he tried to get to Ashers bowl, but I held him back softly and gave him pats. I'd just like to know if I'm handling their behaviors correctly.

Thanks


----------



## amctek (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hi there*



Cosmicbanana said:


> Well they just got home with a puppy


Im actually the owner of the add you mentioned that your brother got the German Shepherd pup from i would like to get your number and your details and a phone number if it is possible to contact your brother or your father to talk about this matter, im very concerned about the puppy, so please if you can give me the details im asking you above you will be helping the poor dog so please, as a owner that loves German Shepherd and cares for his dogs future please send me the number and i promise i wont tell them it was you, please i need to get the pup back i cant allowed some people to get a smart dog just because they think is cool and then not look after it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

bless you amctek 

NOW Cosmic , the ball is in your court, give this man your info, and do what's right for this puppy, he said he'll keep you out of it..DO IT.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> bless you amctek
> 
> NOW Cosmic , the ball is in your court, give this man your info, and do what's right for this puppy, he said he'll keep you out of it..DO IT.


This, thank you so much amctek


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

amctek said:


> * i would like to get your number and your details **and a phone number *


Wait, if you're the breeder, how is it that you don't have their numbers or details? Didn't they sign a contract? They just walked in and bought a puppy from you and you didn't get any pertinent info from them?
And how did you know this thread even existed? 
Sorry, but the pessimist in me has emerged.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

How would the breeder know about these forums and know that this link was about the dog she sold? Can someone check the ISP #s to see if these are comming from the same person as the OP?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> How would the breeder know about these forums and know that this link was about the dog she sold? Can someone check the ISP #s to see if these are comming from the same person as the OP?


I thought about that after I posted. Even to check if the IP address is in Australia.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

aranoid: There is something very wrong here.....


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

This tread is soooo flipping wierd.
However it has given my coworkers and I lots of things to talk about!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Like I said before everytime this thread starts to die something new pops up. Someone please kill it before it multiplies.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

This is better that a soap opera fro real! LOL!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> This is better that a soap opera fro real! LOL!


Heck yeah!! It's even 'set' in another country!

There's evil villans, innocent victims, a heroin/hero (?), plot twists and now another new character!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

amctek said:


> Im actually the owner of the add you mentioned that your brother got the German Shepherd pup from i would like to get your number and your details and a phone number if it is possible to contact your brother or your father to talk about this matter, im very concerned about the puppy, so please if you can give me the details im asking you above you will be helping the poor dog so please, as a owner that loves German Shepherd and cares for his dogs future please send me the number and i promise i wont tell them it was you, please i need to get the pup back i cant allowed some people to get a smart dog just because they think is cool and then not look after it.


This message gets the award for the longest run-on sentence that I have ever read. Seems like someone went out of their way to make sure that a distinctly different writing style was used.What caring breeder doesn't have the contact information for the people that they sold their beloved pup to? Yet, is able and bothers to track them down on a public forum where real names aren't even being used? This is a freaking joke. This is surely not a soap opera but a comedy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose giving the benefit of the doubt, the breeder may not know which puppy buyer this is.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

A BYB of the worse kind or a puppy mill may not get all the contact info. Bring the cash you have a new puppy.

The 'breeder' and the 'distraught daughter/sister' is the same person. Look back through some of the original posts from this person and compare to phrases used by the 'breeder'.

Somebody has way to much time on their hands.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Twyla said:


> A BYB of the worse kind or a puppy mill may not get all the contact info. Bring the cash you have a new puppy.
> 
> The 'breeder' and the 'distraught daughter/sister' is the same person. Look back through some of the original posts from this person and compare to phrases used by the 'breeder'.
> 
> Somebody has way to much time on their hands.


Maybe. But it could be also that the breeder wants to get in touch with the symapthetic party. May also need to know which of the pups is in trouble. 

They may have similar phrases because they come from the same general area. I am always a little thrilled when I hear someone say some of the little phrases that I was raised with. Can't think of one now, but a couple of times I hear one, and think, wow. Usually it is area/time frame.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Jack's Dad said:


> Like I said before everytime this thread starts to die something new pops up. Someone please kill it before it multiplies.


Probably it is not raining where you live, because this thread is the most amusing thing that I've had today


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Lmilr said:


> Heck yeah!! It's even 'set' in another country!
> 
> There's evil villans, innocent victims, a heroin/hero (?), plot twists and now another new character!


Yep, get home from work, make a big plate of nachos, turn on Tom and Jerry, and tune in to the latest episode of "My Cruel Family"...ahhh, this is the life!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh man, just when it was getting boring, the breeder just happens to drop by a forum, joins up and then manages to find this very thread and begs for contact information to save this puppy.... 
Come on folks, can't you see this is the whole truth and nothing but the truth??? 
NOT......... I think the OP was getting nervous that everyone was catching on to the lies and stories, so had to bring in another story line.. Wish some of the tv programs on these days were full of such suspense.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Plz Keep the thread, it's very entertaining opcorn:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Entertaining yes......pathetic yes.....believable...not so much any more.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We must be in the middle of a commercial break.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok-I will write the end of this miniseries since we haven't heard back from the OP in a while.

OP hasn't been on for a few hours because he PM'd all of his contact information to the rescue hero BYB'er that appeared searching for the puppy. A major rescue operation occurred in which the police had to be summoned because the wicked father began attacking everyone! He was kicking humans and dogs, and he just completely lost it this time. OP is now homeless, but the dogs are safe, oh-yeah, the cat was also rescued. Wicked father is in jail and already planning to buy another puppy. Until next time folks…...


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nah, the OP will respond around 4:30-5:00pm EST as that seems to always be the time they get on the computer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since we seem to be on a punishment time-out, I was hoping someone with a pool might educate me.

Is it odd to be cleaning the pool when it was 30 degrees F the night before? 

Since I have never had a pool, I guess I just don't know. I suppose a daily swing of 40 - 60 degrees in some locations might be possible.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Ok-I will write the end of this miniseries since we haven't heard back from the OP in a while.
> 
> OP hasn't been on for a few hours because he PM'd all of his contact information to the rescue hero BYB'er that appeared searching for the puppy. A major rescue operation occurred in which the police had to be summoned because the wicked father began attacking everyone! He was kicking humans and dogs, and he just completely lost it this time. OP is now homeless, but the dogs are safe, oh-yeah, the cat was also rescued. Wicked father is in jail and already planning to buy another puppy. Until next time folks…...


:nono:
You forgot the part where she clicks her heels together three times and recites "there's no place like home".
Cause surely we're in Oz!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

The time difference in Oz is almost a whole day. So if the Op is posting later in the afternoon its cuz its the next day there already.  Not sure on the temps there but they are also coming into Spring instead of Fall so "maybe" they are still having cold temps...maybe.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Ok-I will write the end of this miniseries since we haven't heard back from the OP in a while.
> 
> OP hasn't been on for a few hours because he PM'd all of his contact information to the rescue hero BYB'er that appeared searching for the puppy. A major rescue operation occurred in which the police had to be summoned because the wicked father began attacking everyone! He was kicking humans and dogs, and he just completely lost it this time. OP is now homeless, but the dogs are safe, oh-yeah, the cat was also rescued. Wicked father is in jail and already planning to buy another puppy. Until next time folks…...


Dang! I wonder if the ending for All My Children was that good??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*FYI - someone from this board notified the breeder of what was going on.*


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Best drama i have read in a while.. people never surprise me with how weird they can be.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to admit, I didn't expect this when I got up this morning. I had the worst night too, the dogs were crying all night because it was a storm so I brought them both in my room to sleep. Then Caesar peed on my bed, which I then spent all night washing and hanging out my sheets. So today I go to work with 2 hours sleep 

And honestly, that person below who is saying they are the breeder is a bit fishy. For starters, the breeder was a female. I think someone from the board is trying to mess with my situation. So no, I'm not going to send this person any of my personal details.

This is really sad, I'm trying to help these dogs but people seem to just want to mock me and my situation. No it is not a soap opera, it's real life * *** Removed by MODERATOR*** *. There are animals across the world from you and there is somebody trying to help them, but you are too caught up in the drama of it that you just want to mock and laugh, and not provide the advice I am reaching out for.

Even if you truly believe I am a troll, please make an attempt to answer my questions. There must be some part of you that believes this is true?

Now I have to go. I'm going away to work interstate and I won't be back for 2 nights. My little brother is going to try his best to spend time with the dogs while I am gone. Do not expect any responses from me until the weekend.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm sorry but who is this person across the world that's trying to help them??? YOU??? everyone here has given you more advice than necessary yet you did nothing, so i sure hope you mean someone else other than you.


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> *FYI - someone from this board notified the breeder of what was going on.*


If this is true then I want to request that a moderator locks and deletes this thread. I cannot have someone across the world reporting my family because it will come back to bite me. I am only here for some helpful advice and nobody is taking it seriously anymore.

Please moderator?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

nitemares said:


> I'm sorry but who is this person across the world that's trying to help them??? YOU??? everyone here has given you more advice than necessary yet you did nothing, so i sure hope you mean someone else other than you.



Amen


----------



## Cosmicbanana (Sep 4, 2011)

Can the moderator please delete the thread? I cannot for work for these 2 days without knowing the thread is deleted. It's going to be on my mind the entire time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cosmicbanana said:


> If this is true then I want to request that a moderator locks and deletes this thread. I cannot have someone across the world reporting my family because it will come back to bite me. I am only here for some helpful advice and nobody is taking it seriously anymore.
> 
> Please moderator?


We do not delete threads just because someone no longer wants what they posted to be seen. 

I can lock it though. :wub: Kind of run it's course.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread is now unlocked?

Any there any updates please?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. I thought this thread had been locked and Cosmicbanana was long gone. What happened to get it unlocked??


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't know what happened to cause it to be unlocked but I want to express my disappointment in the board members who were so skeptical that in this day and age with all our technology links someone would track down the breeder and point him/her the direction of this thread. There is a responsibility when you hear about crappy situations to be something besides have a "how stupid is it to believe someone would do something" fest. I didn't step in but someone else did. Maybe next time one of you who have been so skeptical will get something going to change the situation. Consider it, please.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Well maybe someone should have stepped in and found a good psychologist for the OP and her family,* if any of it was true.*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know how this thread got unlocked, but wanted to say,,the person posting as the 'breeder' IS TELLING THE TRUTH, so really peeps, stop with the 'troll' stuff on him, he's trying to do the right thing and get this puppy back, it looks like cosmic may have chickened out and is either making up the whole story OR he's avoiding doing the right thing...

And his (breeder) english may not be the best because he is of a different culture..just wanted to add that.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am glad someone contacted the breeder. Hopefully s/he will be able to get the puppy back and into a better home.

I imagine that cosmic probably freaked when the breeder posted. He probably didn't count on someone on the internet tracking down the breeder but it wouldn't be the first time that has happened here. Good on whoever did it. Hopefully cosmic's dad won't take it out on him, though.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

it is not that hard to contact the breeder, cosmic posted the link to the ad on the first page, I tried myself to contact, but it gave me an error. I admit it made me think that even that ad could be fake.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Plus a breeder who just sold a puppy to a family literally a week ago probably should have some kind of contact information. You'd think they wouldn't have to come on here asking for that kind of info. You'd think they'd have something.


----------

